# little miss sunshine's 1st Love driveler #103...



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

uh-o, we gots two driblers going...... that's not good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

You forgot the   GO PIX IT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

the other dribler, started by Mrs. Hawnettwennietotwotoo2 is now gone, congrats Jeff C+.

Maybe next time Mrs. Hawnettwennietotwotoo2


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> uh-o, we gots two driblers going...... that's not good.



Don't worry, I think there is a prescription for that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Im in protest till Jeff C.+ puts a smiley...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You forgot the   GO PIX IT



Uh Oh...tryin! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Sowwy!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Don't worry, I think there is a prescription for that.



Thanks Mattech+, I was gettin' worried there for a min.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> the other dribler, started by Mrs. Hawnettwennietotwotoo2 is now gone, congrats Jeff C+.
> 
> Maybe next time Mrs. Hawnettwennietotwotoo2





Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh...tryin!
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwy!



I'z juss tryin to keep yall outta twouble. I deleted mine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

HEHE My avatar and JeffC+ avatar would look funny in the same picture


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Those idiots in #102 are going to get in trouble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z juss tryin to keep yall outta twouble. I deleted mine.



Dem idjits still postin over there.  mangobooty and the guys in red aint gonna like this


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEHE My avatar and JeffC+ avatar would look funny in the same picture



I don't get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech+


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

I gots a lot of ++++++++ now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z juss tryin to keep yall outta twouble. I deleted mine.



See if maybe we can suck....I mean, entice her to come in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

They better not make me go over there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mornin drivelers and goat lover.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mornin drivelers and goat lover.



Mernin strang4891!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mornin drivelers and goat lover.



  KyD aint here yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Where Miz Sunshine?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2014)

Grillt powk chops an a salad! Dem powk chops be tenda an goodtadef!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Grillt powk chops an a salad! Dem powk chops be tenda an goodtadef!



Youz eatin like a Kang taday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm gettin hongry now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Welcome back, Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Grillt powk chops an a salad! Dem powk chops be tenda an goodtadef!


you checked your pm's this mornin???


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

No PMs received


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> No PMs received



Sowwy!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sowwy!



No worries; KyDawg is supposed to send me some pics of his goats and chickens........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

They still dribeling in 102. They'z gonna be heads rollin


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

What a wasted trip. Drove two hours one way, only to discover the wrong part was shipped. I hate incompetence.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

They be a bunch of morons


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> What a wasted trip. Drove two hours one way, only to discover the wrong part was shipped. I hate incompetence.


I don't like incompleteness either, I always say, if you're gonna do sum'n, better do it all the way.


hdm03 said:


> They be a bunch of morons


Name calling is not very nice hdmzerothree


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> What a wasted trip. Drove two hours one way, only to discover the wrong part was shipped. I hate incompetence.



Ouch!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch!



You ok lil fella?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> What a wasted trip. Drove two hours one way, only to discover the wrong part was shipped. I hate incompetence.



Sorry, I placed the order for the right part this time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891, havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, mrs. hornet22


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nitram4891, havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, mrs. hornet22



No mrs. hornett+?????  She don't like you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Bout time to go ate


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Youz eatin like a Kang taday!


Today was a good day!



Keebs said:


> you checked your pm's this mornin???



Very selectively  ..... Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891+


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I don't like incompleteness either, I always say, if you're gonna do sum'n, better do it all the way.
> 
> Name calling is not very nice hdmzerothree



I had to go back and Google the definition to make sure I had it right.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

i had bacon cheese fries


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Bowl of cereal and a banana.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fried steak, rice, peas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Fried steak, rice, peas.



Chikin fried?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin fried?



Nah but I'd rather have some cheekun fryed.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

subway......... 
*Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki*

not impressed............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mudtryer?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch


where? what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> subway.........
> *Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki*
> 
> not impressed............



I like the roast beef, spinach, onion, tomato, mayo and spicy mustard with some olive oil and salt and peppa.




mudracing101 said:


> Lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey, GF!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mango booty, you ever had Firehouse Subs?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mango booty, you ever had Firehouse Subs?



Now those are some good sammiches.


Jeff C.+, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> subway.........
> *Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki*
> 
> not impressed............



Thanks for the informative post!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Now those are some good sammiches.
> 
> 
> Jeff C.+, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+



Sho is, I was gonna tell her to bribe mudtryer into taking her 1 next time he went that way


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Now those are some good sammiches.
> 
> 
> Jeff C.+, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+



little miss sunshine++++++++++++++++


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I like the roast beef, spinach, onion, tomato, mayo and spicy mustard with some olive oil and salt and peppa.


I normally do the black forest ham & load up on the goodies, but decided to try something different............. the chicken is good, just not with the combo of goody I put on it.......... didn't need tomato, that's for sure........ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you ever had Firehouse Subs?


nope, not that I know of............ no, only other sub I've tried is Quizno's, we had one of them in Fitz. for a little while.........


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the informative post!


 you're welcome!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> little miss sunshine++++++++++++++++



Why shegot more +'s than i do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I normally do the black forest ham & load up on the goodies, but decided to try something different............. the chicken is good, just not with the combo of goody I put on it.......... didn't need tomato, that's for sure........
> 
> nope, not that I know of............ no, only other sub I've tried is Quizno's, we had one of them in Fitz. for a little while.........
> 
> you're welcome!



You musta fixed it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I normally do the black forest ham & load up on the goodies, but decided to try something different............. the chicken is good, just not with the combo of goody I put on it.......... didn't need tomato, that's for sure........
> 
> nope, not that I know of............ no, only other sub I've tried is Quizno's, we had one of them in Fitz. for a little while.........
> 
> you're welcome!



  why you gotta edit my post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why shegot more +'s than i do?



We be plusin ery chance we git!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We be plusin ery chance we git!



oh, ok, that makes sence..




HEY WAIT A MINUTE!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We be plusin ery chance we git!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You musta fixed it!


I told them what I wanted without thinking about it............  I know, imagine that.........  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> why you gotta edit my post?


Because I can.............. next question.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Some idiot just rear ended my wife.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some idiot just rear ended my wife.


 is she ok????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some idiot just rear ended my wife.



 That SUX!!!!! Sorry to hear that....hope she's ok!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> is she ok????????



She seemed fine, shes more concerned about the baby.  Said the seatbelt pulled hard on her belly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She seemed fine, shes more concerned about the baby.  Said the seatbelt pulled hard on her belly.



Dang....how bad was it?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to Moe's


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

I hope the wife is ok HFG+


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Workintohunt stole my last post....  I thought I had em all tricked.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She seemed fine, shes more concerned about the baby.  Said the seatbelt pulled hard on her belly.


   tell her to go ahead & get checked!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She seemed fine, shes more concerned about the baby.  Said the seatbelt pulled hard on her belly.



Hope she is alright HFH!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Workintohunt stole my last post....  I thought I had em all tricked.


you tried!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> tell her to go ahead & get checked!



Probly ok, but not a bad idea hfg! 

Wife got T-boned yrs ago while she was pregnant with daughter and Jag was in car seat. Totaled the car and they took her to get checked.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....how bad was it?


She said the back of the car was demolished so i dont know.  She seemed fine so Im sure shes ok.  Luckily a cop was literally right beside her at the redlight.


hdm03 said:


> I hope the wife is ok HFG+


thanks hdm03


Keebs said:


> tell her to go ahead & get checked!



She is, she just called me from the ambulance.

This is the 2nd time in 3 years some jackleg has rear ended her.  Last time was a tahoe loaded with teen girls playing on their phones.  Willing to bet this person was too..


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope the wife and baby are ok. Hfh+


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some idiot just rear ended my wife.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> She seemed fine, shes more concerned about the baby.  Said the seatbelt pulled hard on her belly.



 dang.....hope the baby is ok!


Same thing happened to me when I was 8 months pregnant with my son. I was on the to my Dr's office for a check up & some lady slammed into the back of my Tahoe. When I got to the Dr's office I told her what happened & she did an ultrasound to make sure my son was ok. Thankfully he was!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Workintohunt stole my last post....  I thought I had em all tricked.



workintoblock is a sneaky feller; i don't trust the little man


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly ok, but not a bad idea hfg!
> 
> Wife got T-boned yrs ago while she was pregnant with daughter and Jag was in car seat. Totaled the car and they took her to get checked.





Crickett said:


> dang.....hope the baby is ok!
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me when I was 8 months pregnant with my son. I was on the to my Dr's office for a check up & some lady slammed into the back of my Tahoe. When I got to the Dr's office I told her what happened & she did an ultrasound to make sure my son was ok. Thankfully he was!



That actually makes me feel a little better.  I'm sure everything is fine but better safe than sorry.  We have an appointment with the baby doctor late this month too.  Shes will be checked twice this month.  MAYBE while she is getting the ultrasound at hospital they can tell us what we are having


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She said the back of the car was demolished so i dont know.  She seemed fine so Im sure shes ok.  Luckily a cop was literally right beside her at the redlight.
> 
> thanks hdm03
> 
> ...


poor thing, keep us posted!


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

If it makes ya feel better I hit my wife with my F-150 when she was pregnant with my son. They were both fine.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAYBE while she is getting the ultrasound at hospital they can tell us what we are having



I don't get it?  It could be something else besides a baby?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope the youngin' and momma are ok hfh+


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, mattech+, Nitram4891+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> If it makes ya feel better I hit my wife with my F-150 when she was pregnant with my son. They were both fine.


I would ask how but...


hdm03 said:


> I don't get it?  It could be something else besides a baby?


Your a silly little fella.


stringmusic said:


> Hope the youngin' and momma are ok hfh+



thank strang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

I know ryder asked for prayers last night.  Anyone heard from him and know if everything is ok?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She said the back of the car was demolished so i dont know.  She seemed fine so Im sure shes ok.  Luckily a cop was literally right beside her at the redlight.
> 
> thanks hdm03
> 
> ...


  DANG. Keep us posted. 


hdm03 said:


> I don't get it?  It could be something else besides a baby?



She said she wanted a goat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know ryder asked for prayers last night.  Anyone heard from him and know if everything is ok?



Was wonderin bout that 2.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I would ask how but...
> 
> Your a silly little fella.
> 
> ...



Technically I backed into her. It knocked her back a few feet, but she was able to keep her balance.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok WOW's, get your drooling bibs on............... Klem, Nic's son on horseback in traditional period dress for Frontier Days...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Dem is some purdy horses


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She said she wanted a goat.



She's been sending me a lot of PMs lately and she has mentioned that several times


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG. Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> She said she wanted a goat.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was wonderin bout that 2.



Not sure what's going on; but I hope everything is alright with the lil fella


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitryer


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Mud back yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok WOW's, get your drooling bibs on............... Klem, Nic's son on horseback in traditional period dress for Frontier Days...........



Dats a real purdy picture.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG. Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> She said she wanted a goat.



Idk why she want a durn goat.  Shes lives with a donkey..  I think she wants to start a Zoo


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That actually makes me feel a little better.  I'm sure everything is fine but better safe than sorry.  We have an appointment with the baby doctor late this month too.  Shes will be checked twice this month.  MAYBE while she is getting the ultrasound at hospital they can tell us what we are having



 Hope Mrs. Sunshine is ok and the baby.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Not sure what's going on; but I hope everything is alright with the lil fella


Hope Dirt is ok


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Idk why she want a durn goat.  Shes lives with a donkey..  I think she wants to start a Zoo



You aint going to the hospital to check on her?!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint going to the hospital to check on her?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Gotta run, i'll be back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope Dirt is ok
> 
> 
> You aint going to the hospital to check on her?!



Honestly, there is nothing I can do.  Shes in Cordele.  By the time I get there she will be on her way home.  She has family up here with her and Im getting updates.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta run, i'll be back.



You ate Taco Bell again? No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly, there is nothing I can do.  Shes in Cordele.  By the time I get there she will be on her way home.  She has family up here with her and Im getting updates.



She's been calling me to, 2, two, too, II, tu.  I told her at least she didn't get hit by an F-150.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

just text Rydert. I'll let y'all know if he texts me back.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She's been calling me to, 2, two, too, II, tu.  I told her at least she didn't get hit by an F-150.



That was very nice of you hdm03+, much better than the name callin' earlier. I was real disappointed in you but now I'm happy with you.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> That was very nice of you hdm03+, much better than the name callin' earlier. I was real disappointed in you but now I'm happy with you.



Thanks Strang+.  I'm trying to be a better person.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dats a real purdy picture.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Idk why she want a durn goat.  Shes lives with a donkey..  I think she wants to start a Zoo


she might as well, she done started off wiff a monkey!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






stringmusic said:


> just text Rydert. I'll let y'all know if he texts me back.


 tell'em we're thinking 'bout him!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly, there is nothing I can do.  Shes in Cordele.  By the time I get there she will be on her way home.  She has family up here with her and Im getting updates.



Poor thing....she's sick & now some idiot rear ends her....You need to cook her a special dinner tonight to make her feel better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> just text Rydert. I'll let y'all know if he texts me back.


Thanks stringmusic+


Keebs said:


> she might as well, she done started off wiff a monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Crickett said:


> Poor thing....she's sick & now some idiot rear ends her....You need to cook her a special dinner tonight to make her feel better



She better hope shes ok so she can cook fer me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

2 grilled cheese sammiches and a bowl of chikin noodle soup! I'm stuffed now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 grilled cheese sammiches and a bowl of chikin noodle soup! I'm stuffed now.



Strang+ will give ya a belly rub


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta run, i'll be back.



You....run???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















havin_fun_huntin said:


> She better hope shes ok so she can cook fer me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

They still havent done an ultra sound on her.  Honestly, them folks at the hospital dont know who they are making mad.  My prediction, if they dont get to her in about 15 more minutes about 20 people are gonna have a real bad day.  Shes a little firecracker.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg+


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang+ will give ya a belly rub


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Why did the police officer smell bad?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


>



Nothing from durt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Why did the police officer smell bad?



I don't know. Why did the police officer smell bad


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing from durt?


Naw, not yet.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know. Why did the police officer smell bad



He was on duty...... giggle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Naw, not yet.
> 
> 
> He was on duty...... giggle.



zat all ya got


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> zat all ya got



Why did the cookie go to the hospital?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

That should have been your 10,000th post; that sho was funny


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Strang owes me a new monitor


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

i just tinkled myself


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

can't breath


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That should have been your 10,000th post; that sho was funny



I'm thinking about making it my 20,000th.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can't breath



You gonna be ok lil fella, need some water.... or a belly rub?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

holy kydawg+ cow


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

belly rub; please


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Why did the cookie go to the hospital?



I really want to tell y'all why the cookie went to the hospital but I can't until somebody asks why.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Why did the cookie go to the hospital?



I don't know. Why did the cookie go to the hospital


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, so mama and the baby are fine.  She was happy.  She got to see the baby move and hear the heart beat.  Baby is about 7oz with a 13 cm head, long legs and big footsies.  Wifey said "Im going to get the car, go home and hide under the covers the rest of the day!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, so mama and the baby are fine.  She was happy.  She got to see the baby move and hear the heart beat.  Baby is about 7oz with a 13 cm head, long legs and big footsies.  Wifey said "Im going to get the car, go home and hide under the covers the rest of the day!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm ready for the weekend  ....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, so mama and the baby are fine.  She was happy.  She got to see the baby move and hear the heart beat.  Baby is about 7oz with a 13 cm head, long legs and big footsies.  Wifey said "Im going to get the car, go home and hide under the covers the rest of the day!"



Good deal goat man!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Strang+ left us hangin'


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Kinda rude if axe me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They still havent done an ultra sound on her.  Honestly, them folks at the hospital dont know who they are making mad.  My prediction, if they dont get to her in about 15 more minutes about 20 people are gonna have a real bad day.  Shes a little firecracker.


oooo them poor folks!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing from durt?


^^^^^ yeah!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

me thinks mangobooty is laggin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, so mama and the baby are fine.  She was happy.  She got to see the baby move and hear the heart beat.  Baby is about 7oz with a 13 cm head, long legs and big footsies.  Wifey said "Im going to get the car, go home and hide under the covers the rest of the day!"





blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for the weekend  ....


mmmeeeeetooooo!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know. Why did the cookie go to the hospital



It felt crummy.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitryer?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nevermind.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mud still gone?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nevermind.



stop it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stop it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Not as bad as I thunk it would be..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad she and da baby is all good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad she and da baby is all good!



Oh....and sorry bout da car too, to,two,2!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

They messed up my tag got some black mess all over it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bout that time young uns.
Ya'll have a good one!
Any of ya'll going down there with Nic, tell em all I said HI!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

I cain't stop laughin at strangs jokes either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I needs a belly rub!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Bye sweet Mrs H.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time young uns.
> Ya'll have a good one!
> Any of ya'll going down there with Nic, tell em all I said HI!



Dang, snuck up on me....CYL galfriend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You....run???


That was very hurtful 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, so mama and the baby are fine.  She was happy.  She got to see the baby move and hear the heart beat.  Baby is about 7oz with a 13 cm head, long legs and big footsies.  Wifey said "Im going to get the car, go home and hide under the covers the rest of the day!"


7 oz you gonna have a big foot in your home gus


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not as bad as I thunk it would be..


Better fix that tag for you get a ticket,, cant read the numbers.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time young uns.
> Ya'll have a good one!
> Any of ya'll going down there with Nic, tell em all I said HI!


Bye


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye sweet Mrs H.



You better quit flirtin wif Mrs. Hawtnet, Mr. Hawtnet gonna put a pop noggin up side your head, he a big ole boy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

I run fast.  MrH22 caint run fast az eye can.

Oh and she is only 17 weeks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I run fast.  MrH22 caint run fast az eye can.
> 
> Oh and she is only 17 weeks



He aint gonna chase ya, Chris sneaky like a ninja, oh and i seen him run in Atlanta at the track, he left me, mrs. V, and Mrs. H in the dust.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He aint gonna chase ya, Chris sneaky like a ninja, oh and i seen him run in Atlanta at the track, he left me, mrs. V, and Mrs. H in the dust.



who dat?



Yall three just slow dats all


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not as bad as I thunk it would be..


ouch, hope they had insurance!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They messed up my tag got some black mess all over it.


WD-40 will get that gunk off!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time young uns.
> Ya'll have a good one!
> Any of ya'll going down there with Nic, tell em all I said HI!


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

I want one of them fancy black stripe tags.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

They did.  Thank God.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

How come i look and aint nobody got + by their names??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+

???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How come i look and aint nobody got + by their names??



Ain't holdin yo mouf right.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Where errbody go?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

where?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nope dont see no +'s


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett, Nitram4891+


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Strang must be writing more jokes........he so funny


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

What time does a duck wake up?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang must be writing more jokes........he so funny





Nitram4891 said:


> What time does a duck wake up?



Strang done signed in under the wrong name again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

You didnt answer my question mudtrier


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You didnt answer my question mudtrier



Yes; he thinks you're cute


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; he thinks you're cute



 really?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

yes; i think he wants to go with you


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Strang done signed in under the wrong name again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> What time does a duck wake up?



At the quack of dawn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yes; i think he wants to go with you



Mud, I think hdm03+ is trying to break up with you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You didnt answer my question mudtrier


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Bout that time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> At the quack of dawn.



  That was better than your first 2 strang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> At the quack of dawn.



What does that even mean......your other sign on has better jokes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> At the quack of dawn.



Nobody asked when ya idjit


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bout that time.



Which farm animal needs counting now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Whos Mrs V?  your wifey?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bout that time.



To feed the rabbits??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whos Mrs V?  your wifey?



Oh, yeah


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg+, NitramStrang4891+


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

59 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

or an 1 hr 45 mins


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Worse smell ever... Burnt coffee


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess its gonna rain all day, i need to be hunting instead of here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

My wife bought me a cow counter for Chistmas. It will not however help with the ones I cant see.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, mud.. You was right bout the fence my +


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nobody asked when ya idjit



I don't play by the same rules as Strang.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't play by the same rules as Strang.



Hope you MPD treatment starts helping


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My wife bought me a cow counter for Chistmas. It will not however help with the ones I cant see.



Hey Charlie what do you call an unemployed goat?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My wife bought me a cow counter for Chistmas. It will not however help with the ones I cant see.



Maybe she'll get you some cow glasses for your birthday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Think a cow-dar would be more helpfull


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

What did one hat say to the other hat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, mud.. You was right bout the fence my +



 Glad to help


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Mud knows fences


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe she'll get you some cow glasses for your birthday



Infrared cow glasses is what charlie needs, then he can see if they are warm to tew tu too two II .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What did one hat say to the other hat?



What?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud knows fences



Fences also know mud.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> What?



You stay here, I'll go on a head.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

What do you call a cow that has just had a baby? 











Decalfinated!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What do you call a cow that has just had a baby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Why is the skeleton afraid to cross the road? 










Because he’s got no guts!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Why does a milking stool only have three legs? 












Because the cow has the udder!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> You stay here, I'll go on a head.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Charlie what do you call an unemployed goat?



Billy Idol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What did one hat say to the other hat?



???


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

What day do cows dread? 









MOO-nday


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Why shouldn't you write with a broken pencil?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ya aint pose to answer you own joke.

Ya spose to wait for somebody to say, I don't know. Why...............


buncha idjits.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

How did the cowboy count his cows? 











With a COWculator.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Billy Idol


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

I make myself giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

toot


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya aint pose to answer you own joke.
> 
> Ya spose to wait for somebody to say, I don't know. Why...............
> 
> ...



It's hdm03, he dumb sometimes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Why shouldn't you write with a broken pencil?



I don't know. Why shouldn't you write with a broken pencil?







SEE


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I make myself giggle





hdm03 said:


> toot



You giggled to,two,too,2 much....... that makes me giggle.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know. Why shouldn't you write with a broken pencil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because it's pointless.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Knock, Knock. 
Who's there? 
Cows go. 
Cows go who? 
No, silly, Cows go MOOO!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

strang didnt answer me neither


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> It's hdm03, he dumb sometimes.



That's hurtful.......I have feelings you know


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Two cows walk into a bar.
First cow says, "Hey, have you heard about all that mad cow disease going around?"
Second cow says, "Yeah I have, so what?"
First cow says, "Well, aren't you afraid you might catch it?"
Second cow says, "No, not me. I'm a duck!"


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> strang didnt answer me neither



Post #217 silly goose.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Two cows were standing in a field. The first says, 'Moooo'. The second says, 'Hey! I was just about to say the same thing.'


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's hurtful.......I have feelings you know



I'm sorry lil fella, I take it back.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

god; i'm on a roll


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Two cows were standing in a field. The first says, 'Moooo'. The second says, 'Hey! I was just about to say the same thing.'


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 loves cow jokes.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Two cows walk into a bar.
> First cow says, "Hey, have you heard about all that mad cow disease going around?"
> Second cow says, "Yeah I have, so what?"
> First cow says, "Well, aren't you afraid you might catch it?"
> Second cow says, "No, not me. I'm a duck!"



I don't get it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

What do you call a cow that doesn't give milk? 








a Milk Dud


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Still no Little Miss Subshine?
this thread is gonna be done before she gets to straighten out HFH or read the cow jokes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What did one hat say to the other hat?





Nitram4891 said:


> What?





stringmusic said:


> You stay here, I'll go on a head.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya aint pose to answer you own joke.
> 
> Ya spose to wait for somebody to say, I don't know. Why...............
> 
> ...



What she said


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Knock! Knock!

Who’s there?

Goat.

Goat who?

Goat to the door to see who’s knocking.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Two lepers playing poker, one threw his hand in, the other laughed his head off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Still no Little Miss Subshine?
> this thread is gonna be done before she gets to straighten out HFH or read the cow jokes.



Shes at home hiding under the covers.  poor gal done had a rough day


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Two cows were standing in a field. The first says, 'Moooo'. The second says, 'Hey! I was just about to say the same thing.'


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

This goat walks into a bar. Then he sits down and orders a beer. The bartender, amazed that this goat can actually talk, gives him a beer. The goat says, "What do I owe you?" The bartender stops and thinks for a moment. "Even though this goat is smart," thinks the bartender, "he probably hasn't been in many bars." So the bartender says, "That'll be ten dollars." The goat forks over the money and starts drinking his beer. After a few minutes, the bartender can't restrain his curiosity, so he walks back over to the goat and tries to strike up a conversation. "You know, we don't get many goats in this bar." The goat looks up from his beer and says, "Well, at ten bucks a beer, I'm not surprised."


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Two lepers playing poker, one threw his hand in, the other laughed his head off.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This goat walks into a bar. Then he sits down and orders a beer. The bartender, amazed that this goat can actually talk, gives him a beer. The goat says, "What do I owe you?" The bartender stops and thinks for a moment. "Even though this goat is smart," thinks the bartender, "he probably hasn't been in many bars." So the bartender says, "That'll be ten dollars." The goat forks over the money and starts drinking his beer. After a few minutes, the bartender can't restrain his curiosity, so he walks back over to the goat and tries to strike up a conversation. "You know, we don't get many goats in this bar." The goat looks up from his beer and says, "Well, at ten bucks a beer, I'm not surprised."



That's a long joke. But it was worth it. Thank you for posting hdm03+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

What did the baby corn say to the mama corn?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What did the baby corn say to the mama corn?



What?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Is Orville Redenbacher my real father?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What?


Where's pop corn.


hdm03 said:


> Is Orville Redenbacher my real father?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

I hope Ky writes all these down so he can tell  his goats and cows, i bet they will laugh and laugh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What did the baby corn say to the mama corn?



I don't know................................................................


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know................................................................



Is Orville Redenbacher my real father?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know................................................................



Where's pop corn?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

What did the baby corn say  to the mama corn?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

The driveler has morphed into a useless billy thread after 8pm


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish my name was orville


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

A man and a woman who had never met before but were both married to other people found themselves assigned to the same sleeping compartment on a trans-continental train.
though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper bunk and she in the lower.
at 1 a.m., the man leaned down and gently woke the woman saying, "ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet and get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold."
"i have a better idea," she replied. "just for tonight, let's pretend that we're married."
"wow! that's a great idea!" he exclaimed.
"good," she replied. "get your own blanket."
after a moment of silence, he tooted.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What did the baby corn say  to the mama corn?



Where's pop corn? 

I GOT IT RIGHT?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What did the baby corn say  to the mama corn?



I don't know.... whut?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

oh



my home computer is toooooooo slow.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> A man and a woman who had never met before but were both married to other people found themselves assigned to the same sleeping compartment on a trans-continental train.
> though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper bunk and she in the lower.
> at 1 a.m., the man leaned down and gently woke the woman saying, "ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet and get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold."
> "i have a better idea," she replied. "just for tonight, let's pretend that we're married."
> ...



lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> A man and a woman who had never met before but were both married to other people found themselves assigned to the same sleeping compartment on a trans-continental train.
> though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper bunk and she in the lower.
> at 1 a.m., the man leaned down and gently woke the woman saying, "ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet and get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold."
> "i have a better idea," she replied. "just for tonight, let's pretend that we're married."
> ...



Ooooohhhhh  ,, you got a potty mouth on you.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> lol



It was long; but well worth it.  What a payoff!


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey y'all, guess what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It was long; but well worth it.  What a payoff!



that should be your 2 millionth post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey y'all, guess what?



??what??


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ??what??



Chicken but.




Guess why?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that should be your 2 millionth post



Thanks for ruining the surprise!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Two goldfish are in a tank. One says to the other, "You man the gun, I'll drive."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Chicken but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Chicken but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Two goldfish are in a tank. One says to the other, "You man the gun, I'll drive."



That one took me a few minutes; but now i'm


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Two goldfish are in a tank. One says to the other, "You man the gun, I'll drive."



hahaha, they drivin' a real tank not in water.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> why?



Chicken thigh.


Guess the rest?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hahaha, they drivin' a real tank not in water.



now it's even funnier since you explained correctly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Bye mudtryer, bye keebs


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Chicken thigh.
> 
> 
> Guess the rest?



chicken rest?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Chicken thigh.
> 
> 
> Guess the rest?



Breast


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> now it's even funnier since you explained correctly


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> chicken rest?





hdm03 said:


> Breast



I bet he gonna say Orville Redenbacher


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> chicken rest?




No


hdm03 said:


> Breast



Yes





I get to play this quiz ten times a day from my daughter.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

What does a gay horse say?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I wish my name was orville



No problem. I'll go find a "Man in Red" and we can have your name changed in no time.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> What does a gay horse say?


dont judge me?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No problem. I'll go find a "Man in Red" and we can have your name changed in no time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

I just had a feller holding a turkey show up on "people you may know" on facelife


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No problem. I'll go find a "Man in Red" and we can have your name changed in no time.



Nevamind, I like strang.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> dont judge me?



Hey hey heeey.








P.s. ya gotta say it in a gay voice to be funny.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

facelife?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey hey heeey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That shouldn't be too terribly hard for him to do


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Ha ha


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm goin' home now.



Bama gonna make my name orville now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bye ya'll.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey hey heeey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> That shouldn't be too terribly hard for him to do



I was just thinkin', when do I not talk in a gay voice?


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok. Time to work some more now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

later folks


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye ya'll.



 bye kang.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

i'll be thinking of more jokes so ya'll can continue to laugh and laugh and laugh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

I sure hope keebs stops in and tell us bye   shes been antisocial all day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama... nice turkey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm outa here.....time for a little EW and cola.  Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rhbama... nice turkey



uh  oh.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Bye marton/strang


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

One more joke...

Two engineering students were walking across campus when one said, "Where did you get such a great bike?"
The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday minding my own business when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike. She threw the bike to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want."
The first engineer nodded approvingly, "Good choice; the clothes probably wouldn't have fit."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> uh  oh.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

I would invite myself to go turkey huntin with ya but im skeered to be that close..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, dwhee87, Nitram4891+, rhbama3, hdm03+, stringmusic+, mattech+ 

mudtryer left and everyone went mute


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

about to head to the Albany International Airport and Cropdusting Service to pick up the ol' lady.
See ya later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Idjits!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2014)

Long day got foggy out there this evening.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Idjits!


 I know, right?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day got foggy out there this evening.



unreal sites on the way home tonight!



 stupid computer at work, couldn't get on here, or a couple other places today............


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs.



Hey Charlie!  What's the temp up your way???  We have heavy fog & dang nigh shorts weather here!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey Charlie!  What's the temp up your way???  We have heavy fog & dang nigh shorts weather here!



It actually made it to 50 here today. Ground thawed out and it is so boggy, I almost gut stuck on the highway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2014)

45 in mby and that is supposed to be the low tonight.  ??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It actually made it to 50 here today. Ground thawed out and it is so boggy, I almost gut stuck on the highway.



It warmed on up down here too, dang horses pen is a mess, they scatter the hay, walk/pee/uuuhh-do other stuff in it & it is just a mucked up mess..............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 45 in mby and that is supposed to be the low tonight.  ??



 Hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

What up, DOC?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What up, DOC?





Howdy Chief !!!  Waitin on 7am . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It warmed on up down here too, dang horses pen is a mess, they scatter the hay, walk/pee/uuuhh-do other stuff in it & it is just a mucked up mess..............



Get a a hay ring Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Chief !!!  Waitin on 7am . .



What you readin tonight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Deer in the cooler!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Old lady cooked boston butt and some pork. Made BBQ. I'm out. Y'all have a great weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Deer in the cooler!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Old lady cooked boston butt and some pork. Made BBQ. I'm out. Y'all have a great weekend



You score on two fronts, brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What you readin tonight?




Author Stuart Woods, "Hot Mahogany," a Stone Barrington novel !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> Deer in the cooler!!!!!!!!!





Attaboy !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Get a a hay ring Keebs.


Wish I had the $$$ to get one, Charlie!


mudracing101 said:


> Deer in the cooler!!!!!!!!!


   KEWL!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> You score on two fronts, brother!



that's right!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Wish I had the $$$ to get one, Charlie!
> 
> KEWL!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Author Stuart Woods, "Hot Mahogany," a Stone Barrington novel !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hot Mahogony" ?  Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had the $$$ to get one, Charlie!
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

keebs when i worked at msi they would sell slightly damaged rings at a nice discount


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> "Hot Mahogony" ?  Hmmmmmm......





It's a good read if you like mystery/detective/comedy and a lil romance throwed in . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hey quack head


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs when i worked at msi they would sell slightly damaged rings at a nice discount


 find me one then........... How's da Mama???


Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a good read if you like mystery/detective/comedy and a lil romance throwed in . .



I like all that, maybe not in that order, but.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > ok, looking at auctions now............... find me one, please......
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey quack head






Hey bud, glad the wife and baybay are okay !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> find me one then........... How's da Mama???
> 
> 
> I like all that, maybe not in that order, but.............





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bud, glad the wife and baybay are okay !!!



she keeeps trying to get onbut her phone is kicking her... im posting from the xbox.........dont judge me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

keebs and jeff messing up quotes are confusing me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

Gotta a lil bitty "Mr. Jingles" running around the control room, stoopid cat's just watching him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

the cat is on its union mandated break. he will chase the mouse in 5 more minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

wifey said take the mouse to mouseville in florida


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the cat is on its union mandated break. he will chase the mouse in 5 more minutes





Purty sure the cat's a Democrat too, just lays around all day, gets free food, think I'll change his name to "BigSteve."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Iain't got a clue how dat quote got messed up.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she keeeps trying to get onbut her phone is kicking her... im posting from the xbox.........dont judge me


what's an xbox??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs and jeff messing up quotes are confusing me


we just conferred on da phone, we blame it on da forum.....


Jeff C. said:


> Iain't got a clue how dat quote got messed up.


we good, that's all that matters........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sure the cat's a Democrat too, just lays around all day, gets free food, think I'll change his name to "BigSteve."



 perfect name.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what's an xbox??
> 
> we just conferred on da phone, we blame it on da forum.....
> 
> we good, that's all that matters........



ill tell ya when you grow up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what's an xbox??
> 
> we just conferred on da phone, we blame it on da forum.....
> 
> we good, that's all that matters........



 What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

Actor Will Smith died today, 45 years old.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

keebs just wanted to hear your phone voice


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ill tell ya when you grow up


NEVAH, I ain't NEVAH gonna "grow up"!!


Jeff C. said:


> What a pleasant surprise!



 always a pleasure hearing your voice.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actor Will Smith died today, 45 years old.


NNNoooooo, for real??? You check it on snopes????


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs just wanted to hear your phone voice


you got that right........ omg, Chief has such a great, sexxxxyyy phone voice............ for real, I ain't kidding.......... ok, maybe you "guys" wouldn't *appreciate* it, but us girls do! Chief!!! You ROCK!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actor Will Smith died today, 45 years old.



seriously? how


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> seriously? how



I can't confirm it yet............ hoaxes are rampant lately with this ..........."mess"............. 
Hey, How's Kerri??????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> seriously? how



so far.........

http://en.mediamass.net/people/will-smith/deathhoax.html


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

g'nite, Quack, g'nite, kracker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Night folks/DR LUV....hope Will Smith didn pass away


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> so far.........
> 
> http://en.mediamass.net/people/will-smith/deathhoax.html




Whoopsy, my bad . . 



WILL SMITH is not DEAD, and neither am I !!! 






Keebs said:


> g'nite, Quack, g'nite, kracker!




'Night sweetness !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Night folks/DR LUV....hope Will Smith didn pass away





See ya Chief !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2014)

'Bout got another 12 hr night whupped !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Wish I had the $$$ to get one, Charlie!
> 
> KEWL!!!!
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout got another 12 hr night whupped !!!



keebs, the guy behind me built a feed box out of wood in his fence so the horses can get to three sides of the bale.  


Quack,  awfully foggy here so take it easy heading home.

Manners.  where are my manners ?

Coffee anyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Mornin.....woke up @ 5:00am to no power, just came back on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## kracker (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning everybody...


----------



## kracker (Jan 11, 2014)

"I'll tell ya what we need. We need some paying gigs."


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy "WET" Saturday to all of you.  Will somebody please turn off this faucet and send some sunshine for the next week or so to help dry things out somewhat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Road is under water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin! 



kracker said:


> "I'll tell ya what we need. We need some paying gigs."



Cha Ching!!! Mornin, Richie!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy "WET" Saturday to all of you.  Will somebody please turn off this faucet and send some sunshine for the next week or so to help dry things out somewhat.



I heard that, Mike. Morning to ya!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road is under water.



Bad stuff just now gettin here, Mandy! Coming down in sheets....waitin on the winds.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2014)

Haaay!
Rain dun washed out the driveway again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2014)

Someone send me some gravel


----------



## kracker (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning Chief!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2014)

I miss the drought


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 11, 2014)

Mornin everybody. Got coffee down now to go put a water pump on the Tahoe. Yall have a good one and stay dry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Creek runnin through backyard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin everybody. Got coffee down now to go put a water pump on the Tahoe. Yall have a good one and stay dry.



Mornin, this weather done got past you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2014)

It was pretty rough up here in the Dawsonville area


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Mucho agua!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Creek runnin through backyard.



Creek across da skreet done turned into a river. 
Waterfalls and all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mucho agua!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Creek across da skreet done turned into a river.
> Waterfalls and all.



My normally dry backyard has turned into a creek wiff little waterfalls. Mulch washin away and erything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bad pic, but the fence across the street bout under water.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road is under water.







Jeff C. said:


> Creek runnin through backyard.



I got a creek runnin thru my front yard & the creek behind the house is probably a river right now. I'm not gonna go check though cause it's skeery out there right now! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Creek across da skreet done turned into a river.
> Waterfalls and all.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bad pic, but the fence across the street bout under water.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2014)

My chickens are swimmin in the bottom of their coop!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My normally dry backyard has turned into a creek wiff little waterfalls. Mulch washin away and erything.



yep me too. The pond has run out of its banks. I think I might need to build an ark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Backyard and driveway/pasture side.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2014)

holy mother of water


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2014)

guess I should poor me drank; can't do anything else right now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> guess I should poor me drank; can't do anything else right now



of water?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> guess I should poor me drank; can't do anything else right now



Three ahead of ya. Did fry up some sausage to go wit dem


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> guess I should poor me drank; can't do anything else right now





Hornet22 said:


> Three ahead of ya. Did fry up some sausage to go wit dem



Y'all don't get me started.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

hdm03+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My chickens are swimmin in the bottom of their coop!


 You better take care of my eggs. 


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all don't get me started.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My chickens are swimmin in the bottom of their coop!



 Put on yo waders and pretend you duck huntin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll take this weather over 8 degrees anyday. I don't get along with cold.No No:


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 11, 2014)

Hopefully this has passed. Not raining now and looking better to the west.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hopefully this has passed. Not raining now and looking better to the west.



Lookin better this way too.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

Just getting started here......... deep rockin thunder........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Had a few good showers, gusting wind, and some thunder around here. Hope Nic is okay out at Chehaw.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Had a few good showers, gusting wind, and some thunder around here. Hope Nic is okay out at Chehaw.



 I know!
well, we just lost satellite service!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Had a few good showers, gusting wind, and some thunder around here. Hope Nic is okay out at Chehaw.





Keebs said:


> I know!
> well, we just lost satellite service!



He'll walk out into an opening, raise his tomahawk, and the clouds/storms will part.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

We in da clear now. Looks like Quack fixin to get HAMMERED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Simmered down here too.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll walk out into an opening, raise his tomahawk, and the clouds/storms will part.


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We in da clear now. Looks like Quack fixin to get HAMMERED.



yep, they even said "Sandersville" on the Weather channel........ my SisD2 lives in Dublin, gotta check on her in just a bit...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2014)

Not raining but I still hear thunder occasionally.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

Tornado Thunder Storm here!!!!!!!!!!! Where's Mud???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Tornado Thunder Storm here!!!!!!!!!!! Where's Mud???


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Afternoon, Charlie.
How's the Missus doing?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Charlie.
> How's the Missus doing?



She is doing too good right now, she is catching up on all the stuff she needed to tell me I done wrong over the holidays.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Afternoon Pops!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2014)

kracker said:


> "I'll tell ya what we need. We need some paying gigs."




"Slingblade??"   Love Dwight Yokam in that movie, biggest butt eva !!!!  





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We in da clear now. Looks like Quack fixin to get HAMMERED.





What, when, where ???  Quack don't like gettin HAMMERED . . . hehe


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2014)

Quack is about to get hammered???? Is this news worthy???
Just another day ifin ya ask me!
Evening youngsters  .... I just made about quenty five pounds of sausage an its goodtadef!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack is about to get hammered???? Is this news worthy???
> Just another day ifin ya ask me!
> Evening youngsters  .... I just made about quenty five pounds of sausage an its goodtadef!



You've been a sausage makin machine lately haven't ya?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Bud lite cold.. No need to waste.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You've been a sausage makin machine lately haven't ya?





hehe, no comment . . . .No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe, no comment . . . .No No:





Mannnnnn, I just had some sweet corn that Hankus gave us back in July, that was some of the best corn I've ever had. Don't know where that rascal got it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnnn, I just had some sweet corn that Hankus gave us back in July, that was some of the best corn I've ever had. Don't know where that rascal got it!





Knowing my neph, he prolly stole it  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2014)

Gotta spend some QT wif da wife .  Later guys!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You better take care of my eggs.



  



Jeff C. said:


> Put on yo waders and pretend you duck huntin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack is about to get hammered???? Is this news worthy???
> Just another day ifin ya ask me!
> Evening youngsters  .... I just made about quenty five pounds of sausage an its goodtadef!


I like deer sausage......... juss sayin..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta spend some QT wif da wife .  Later guys!!


wish I could spend some QT time with her too......... tell her I'm thinkin 'bout her and she has all my love & well wishes!


Crickett said:


>


Ya'll survive everything ok?
We JUST had a heavy rain come thru....... my place is WAY insulated and I heard it coming down over the fan & tv!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Just lookin in.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

JUST for my "Sista from another Mista"...............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lookin in.



what'd ya see?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 11, 2014)

Water pump changed in the Tahoe. Could someone explain to me what this vera bradley crap is all about. How does a purse or pattern go out of style in a month? I got jeans that are ten years old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya see?



I didn get to stay long enough, so very little.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Water pump changed in the Tahoe. Could someone explain to me what this vera bradley crap is all about. How does a purse or pattern go out of style in a month? I got jeans that are ten years old.


sorry, dude, I'm one of those "low maintenance" women, don't know/care about styles....just wear what is comfortable and that I like.......... good luck......


Jeff C. said:


> I didn get to stay long enough, so very little.


ok, gonna go see what I can find to get into then...........  keep your phone handy........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I like deer sausage......... juss sayin..........
> 
> wish I could spend some QT time with her too......... tell her I'm thinkin 'bout her and she has all my love & well wishes!
> 
> ...



Yeah we survived but there is A LOT of floodin in the area. We had to make a trip to Home Depot earlier & almost everybody has a pond in their yards now. 

That was definitely some hard rain that rolled thru! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Water pump changed in the Tahoe. Could someone explain to me what this vera bradley crap is all about. How does a purse or pattern go out of style in a month? I got jeans that are ten years old.



I LOVE Vera Bradley handbags! I've owned 3 so far. That's over a 8 year time period. I carry them til they wear out. If I pay that kinda money for one I'm gonna get my use out of it! I buy them 2nd hand also!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah we survived but there is A LOT of floodin in the area. We had to make a trip to Home Depot earlier & almost everybody has a pond in their yards now.
> 
> That was definitely some hard rain that rolled thru!
> 
> ...



It just came down hard a minute ago & I thought it was through!!
ok, DDD is on, gotta get my recipe book out!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Evening youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Morning KyDawg


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry, dude, I'm one of those "low maintenance" women, don't know/care about styles....just wear what is comfortable and that I like.......... good luck......
> 
> ok, gonna go see what I can find to get into then...........  keep your phone handy........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful mornin....a bit soggy, but...... Hey Jack!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2014)

Morning children, cat head with sausage and yeller mustard!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

If y'all don't mind sayin a few prayers for my FIL I would greatly appreciate it. He's had pneumonia for the past 2 weeks or so. He checked himself out of the hospital after they diagnosed him the 1st time Late last night he was having trouble breathing & he sounded disoriented on the phone. He lives alone so my husband had to call 911 for an ambulance to go get him. He's been admitted into the hospital again & he still has the pneumonia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> If y'all don't mind sayin a few prayers for my FIL I would greatly appreciate it. He's had pneumonia for the past 2 weeks or so. He checked himself out of the hospital after they diagnosed him the 1st time Late last night he was having trouble breathing & he sounded disoriented on the phone. He lives alone so my husband had to call 911 for an ambulance to go get him. He's been admitted into the hospital again & he still has the pneumonia.



Will do, Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do, Crickett!



Thank you Jeffy!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> If y'all don't mind sayin a few prayers for my FIL I would greatly appreciate it. He's had pneumonia for the past 2 weeks or so. He checked himself out of the hospital after they diagnosed him the 1st time Late last night he was having trouble breathing & he sounded disoriented on the phone. He lives alone so my husband had to call 911 for an ambulance to go get him. He's been admitted into the hospital again & he still has the pneumonia.



Sorry to hear about your Fil Crickett.



Good mornin erey buddy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2014)

for Crickett's FIL

sure is sunny today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> If y'all don't mind sayin a few prayers for my FIL I would greatly appreciate it. He's had pneumonia for the past 2 weeks or so. He checked himself out of the hospital after they diagnosed him the 1st time Late last night he was having trouble breathing & he sounded disoriented on the phone. He lives alone so my husband had to call 911 for an ambulance to go get him. He's been admitted into the hospital again & he still has the pneumonia.





Hard headed much ??  Prayers sent Christy .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> If y'all don't mind sayin a few prayers for my FIL I would greatly appreciate it. He's had pneumonia for the past 2 weeks or so. He checked himself out of the hospital after they diagnosed him the 1st time Late last night he was having trouble breathing & he sounded disoriented on the phone. He lives alone so my husband had to call 911 for an ambulance to go get him. He's been admitted into the hospital again & he still has the pneumonia.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> If y'all don't mind sayin a few prayers for my FIL I would greatly appreciate it. He's had pneumonia for the past 2 weeks or so. He checked himself out of the hospital after they diagnosed him the 1st time Late last night he was having trouble breathing & he sounded disoriented on the phone. He lives alone so my husband had to call 911 for an ambulance to go get him. He's been admitted into the hospital again & he still has the pneumonia.



's sent!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Got em Criket.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank y'all! 

He just called & the drs said he has a hole in one of his lungs. Right now just as a precaution they have moved him to isolation. They are trying to rule out TB. Tests can be done til Thursday due to some meds that he has been taking. They have to wait for those to leave his system. I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard headed much ??  Prayers sent Christy .



Yes he is VERY hard headed! They've told him to quit smoking & he just keeps right on doing it  I honestly don't know how the man is still breathing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> He just called & the drs said he has a hole in one of his lungs. Right now just as a precaution they have moved him to isolation. They are trying to rule out TB. Tests can be done til Thursday due to some meds that he has been taking. They have to wait for those to leave his system. I'll keep y'all updated.



Poor thing................ ex/retired military by any chance?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> He just called & the drs said he has a hole in one of his lungs. Right now just as a precaution they have moved him to isolation. They are trying to rule out TB. Tests can be done til Thursday due to some meds that he has been taking. They have to wait for those to leave his system. I'll keep y'all updated.



Dang.....hope they can treat it with success.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Poor thing................ ex/retired military by any chance?



Navy......he was a diver.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> JUST for my "Sista from another Mista"...............


Not yet.Her  Daddy is a truck driver and NEVER home.  He's doin the old fashion thing and asking him first. #raisinmysonright. lol


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> If y'all don't mind sayin a few prayers for my FIL I would greatly appreciate it. He's had pneumonia for the past 2 weeks or so. He checked himself out of the hospital after they diagnosed him the 1st time Late last night he was having trouble breathing & he sounded disoriented on the phone. He lives alone so my husband had to call 911 for an ambulance to go get him. He's been admitted into the hospital again & he still has the pneumonia.


Prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Navy......he was a diver.


 totally explains the "hard-headedness"!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not yet.Her  Daddy is a truck driver and NEVER home.  He's doin the old fashion thing and asking him first. #raisinmysonright. lol
> 
> Prayers sent.



 yes you are!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2014)

For most another work week starts.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Boom!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Boom!



You try using gasoline to start a fire?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 13, 2014)

Been suffering the curse of the "white screen" for quite a while this morning.  

Finally, this site is finally awake again for us early risers.

Happy Monday to all of you drivelers.  Gobblin, please send over a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee because I need to get my rear in gear early this morning and get a lot of work done today.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You try using gasoline to start a fire?



I have before! Didn't take me but 3-4 times to learn gas was not the proper fire starting fuel!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2014)

EE, I understand.  The white screen has not had a regular time schedule lately.   Maybe the clock in Macon is off kilter.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2014)

mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Mernin.....lookin at the clouds rollin in again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning folks.
Prayers for your FIL Crickett


Hope everyone had a good weekend.   Ours only got worse after Friday, but, this too shall pass..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good morning Drivelers. Its Monday


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

Howdy folks


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> Prayers for your FIL Crickett
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend.   Ours only got worse after Friday, but, this too shall pass..


 I sowwy..............


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Drivelers. Its Monday


hush, deerkillinmachine!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin.....lookin at the clouds rollin in again.


 I know, right? And the COLD!


hdm03 said:


> Howdy folks


sklof ydwoH ot ouy ot.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Mud, you ever replaced an oil pump in a truck like mine?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you ever replaced an oil pump in a truck like mine?



No i havnt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No i havnt.



 was hoping for some helpful tips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> Prayers for your FIL Crickett
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend.   Ours only got worse after Friday, but, this too shall pass..



Dang Louie......hopefully it can only get better from here, mornin.



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Drivelers. Its Monday



Mornin Mudro!!! Save me a hambone! :cool



hdm03 said:


> Howdy folks



hdm03=+ .......mernin.





Keebs said:


> I sowwy..............
> 
> hush, deerkillinmachine!
> 
> ...



?oot ouY


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Louie......hopefully it can only get better from here, mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  You stawkin me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> was hoping for some helpful tips.



Refresh my memory, year model , engine??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

5.3.. 02


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You stawkin me?



I meant LeRoy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ?oot ouY


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I meant LeRoy.


 It's now spelled LeRoi................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2014)

Deer chili and crackers


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 5.3.. 02



No sir, never done one. I'll ask pops he has. Prob. similiar to most small block v8. Just got to do it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Deer chili and crackers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No sir, never done one. I'll ask pops he has. Prob. similiar to most small block v8. Just got to do it.



The research Iv done says its behind the timing cover Not in the oil pan like others   AFTER I took out 1/2 the oil pan bolts...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> .



Oh Really?


​


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The research Iv done says its behind the timing cover Not in the oil pan like others   AFTER I took out 1/2 the oil pan bolts...



You are correct, called the old man , he said its time consuming but a lil easier than lifting the motor and pulling oil pan. Remove water pump, timing cover , unbolt screen and remove pump.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks mud.  I appreciate it.  Tell your dad thanks also.  

I hope since I havent moved the pan it will remained sealed...  FYI!! If you decided you wanna replace the oil sending sensor on these tricks break your arms in 2 places. get them reset at 45degress and buy a 5" thin walled 1 1/8 deep socket....

This works out pretty good seeing as how i realized yesterday while working on this my water pump is leaking too..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

Great information; thank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Great information; thank you!



You're Welcome, hdm03+.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm still deciding..... Nnnkay


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks mud.  I appreciate it.  Tell your dad thanks also.
> 
> I hope since I havent moved the pan it will remained sealed...  FYI!! If you decided you wanna replace the oil sending sensor on these tricks break your arms in 2 places. get them reset at 45degress and buy a 5" thin walled 1 1/8 deep socket....
> 
> This works out pretty good seeing as how i realized yesterday while working on this my water pump is leaking too..



May have to remove the radiator too, I'm old school v8's but i want to build a Ls for my next toy. Had one in the shop and it had a cam and spring swap before it got there. Pops switched it over to a aluminum intake with a holley 4 barrell, Msd wiring and it was a hoss... Lots of power potential in them. I just aint been around when ones been built. Would love to have a 6.0 ls in a jeep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks mud.  I appreciate it.  Tell your dad thanks also.
> 
> I hope since I havent moved the pan it will remained sealed...  FYI!! If you decided you wanna replace the oil sending sensor on these tricks break your arms in 2 places. get them reset at 45degress and buy a 5" thin walled 1 1/8 deep socket....
> 
> This works out pretty good seeing as how i realized yesterday while working on this my water pump is leaking too..



I would def. put a manual gauge on it first before attempting the whole deal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> May have to remove the radiator too, I'm old school v8's but i want to build a Ls for my next toy. Had one in the shop and it had a cam and spring swap before it got there. Pops switched it over to a aluminum intake with a holley 4 barrell, Msd wiring and it was a hoss... Lots of power potential in them. I just aint been around when ones been built. Would love to have a 6.0 ls in a jeep.



I planned on pulling it simply to have more room.

Its my understanding that with an intake change and a pretty modest cam those engine easily make 500 hp.
Gotta love those heads


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I planned on pulling it simply to have more room.
> 
> Its my understanding that with an intake change and a pretty modest cam those engine easily make 500 hp.
> Gotta love those heads



It shocked me , more money to build but in a light weight jeep or car ,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It shocked me , more money to build but in a light weight jeep or car ,



The LQ9 are lighter than oldschool 350s I think.  Id really love to have an all aluminum ls engine.  I think it would look right nice in the ol' 79 Big10 in the yard.  Maybe I can get the wife trained and tell her thats what i want for christmas next year?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahhhh....what a breath of fresh air! I smell fuel, exhuast, and burnt rubber, rather than finger nail polish and leather purses.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Really?
> 
> ​


ok, mebbe............ I'm so confused with the Big8, vs V6, vs 4.0........... I just don't know what to do now!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....what a breath of fresh air! I smell fuel, exhuast, and burnt rubber, rather than finger nail polish and leather purses.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning yall!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

Bam; that just happened


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Nitryer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey Nitryer



Howdy boom boom!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891+, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....what a breath of fresh air! I smell fuel, exhuast, and burnt rubber, rather than finger nail polish and leather purses.



nothing like he exhaust note of a high performance engine.  Makes me HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

And don't forget a good turn signal


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm still deciding..... Nnnkay



Let us know.....Nnnkay?



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning yall!



Hey, lil strang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The LQ9 are lighter than oldschool 350s I think.  Id really love to have an all aluminum ls engine.  I think it would look right nice in the ol' 79 Big10 in the yard.  Maybe I can get the wife trained and tell her thats what i want for christmas next year?


Ls , L9, Lq, i'm confused 


Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....what a breath of fresh air! I smell fuel, exhuast, and burnt rubber, rather than finger nail polish and leather purses.





Nitram4891 said:


> Morning yall!


Morning Strang



hdm03 said:


> And don't forget a good turn signal



New Led blinkers are the bomb.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, lil strang!





mudracing101 said:


> Morning Strang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Wife's car is in da shop as we speak.....brake job. I'm stranded.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wife's car is in da shop as we speak.....brake job. I'm stranded.



 your supposed to do that yourself


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



 You da one dat TRIED, wit da duck necklace thing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your supposed to do that yourself



BTDT, sonny boy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTDT, sonny boy!



Im confused now... what dat mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im confused now... what dat mean?



BTDT=been there done that

I retired my creeper many Moons ago!

I finally found an honest shop that does excellent work, and uses OEM parts. Will pick me up and take me home if needed, and always call to authorize anything in advance. Not to mention stand behind their work. They are a tad more expensive than other shops I've used in the past, but their quality and professionalism is worth it, IMO.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTDT=been there done that
> 
> I retired my creeper many Moons ago!
> 
> I finally found an honest shop that does excellent work, and uses OEM parts. Will pick me up and take me home if needed, and always call to authorize anything in advance. Not to mention stand behind their work. They are a tad more expensive than other shops I've used in the past, but their quality and professionalism is worth it, IMO.



Thats good Some times , some jobs require specialty tools , and experiance... Nothing wrong with the shade tree mechanic but nothing wrong with the after either.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You da one dat TRIED, wit da duck necklace thing!



I added some more to my necklace this weekend but I had to go swimin to get em...stupid ducks fell in da deep end.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats good Some times , some jobs require specialty tools , and experiance... Nothing wrong with the shade tree mechanic but nothing wrong with the after either.



I still dabble around with it from time to time, but I pick and choose now depending on what it is, or whether I feel like tackling it or not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTDT=been there done that
> 
> I retired my creeper many Moons ago!
> 
> I finally found an honest shop that does excellent work, and uses OEM parts. Will pick me up and take me home if needed, and always call to authorize anything in advance. Not to mention stand behind their work. They are a tad more expensive than other shops I've used in the past, but their quality and professionalism is worth it, IMO.



prime example of, "you get what you pay for"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm ready for Fall again!


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2014)

hay.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.........


round or square? aliesha or bahaia?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning yougins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

ryder... how bout an update brother?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning yougins.


 Hi Charlie.............. how's the goa......... I mean cows, yeah, how's the cows doing this morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ryder... how bout an update brother?


^^^^^^ Ditto.............


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> round or square? aliesha or bahaia?


*square*?aliesha or bahaia?..don't know either of them gals


KyDawg said:


> Morning yougins.



mornin KyD


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 13, 2014)

somebody sellin hay in here ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.........


Morning Dirt


KyDawg said:


> Morning yougins.



Boss!! Hows the goats


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ryder... how bout an update brother?





Keebs said:


> ^^^^^^ Ditto.............



just a small family issue....... somethings are just hard for a daddy to handle...It's all good, i appreciate y'alls concern...there are some good folks on this forum


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for Fall again!



What about turkey huntin? 



rydert said:


> hay.........




Hay, dertO!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> somebody sellin hay in here ?



Howdy, Neil!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> just a small family issue....... somethings are just hard for a daddy to handle...It's all good, i appreciate y'alls concern...there are some good folks on this forum



Yes sir, forum fulla great folks I gotta agree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning yougins.



Mornin, Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> just a small family issue....... somethings are just hard for a daddy to handle...It's all good, i appreciate y'alls concern...there are some good folks on this forum



We da bestest, dert!


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We da bestest, dert!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> *square*?aliesha or bahaia?..don't know either of them gals
> 
> 
> mornin KyD


Shoot, I use round ones.................. ok, let me see if I can spell it correctly for you to understand............
Alicia (Bermuda) Hay or Bahia Hay............. 





Sterlo58 said:


> somebody sellin hay in here ?


NEILLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> just a small family issue....... somethings are just hard for a daddy to handle...It's all good, i appreciate y'alls concern...there are some good folks on this forum


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Lunch, i'm out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Wife made onions mixed with a light dose of chicken salad


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy, Neil!!!



Howdy Jeffro 



Keebs said:


> NEILLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hay... er... uh... hey Miss D


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch, i'm out.



Just finished mine. Can of Progresso chicken noodle soup. Trying to shake a bad case of the crud


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What about turkey huntin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point! 5weeks of spring turkey hunting and then back to Fall ... Nnnkay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch, i'm out.



Eat lightly, Mud! 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife made onions mixed with a light dose of chicken salad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Good point! 5weeks of spring turkey hunting and then back to Fall ... Nnnkay!



I figgered you slipped up. I got somethin for you and Jacob (sp) if y'all kill a couple.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

Roasted chicken and kidney beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm havin some Nuttinyet.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....what a breath of fresh air! I smell fuel, exhuast, and burnt rubber, rather than finger nail polish and leather purses.



 I had enough of that yesterday helping my hubby work on a friend's Ranger. Went to the parts store twice yesterday & they still gave me the wrong part the guy even compared the old part with the new part & said that's the right one……ummmm…WRONG!!! Told my hubby he had to go back & swap it cause I wasn't going back.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 13, 2014)

Deer Nachos & sweet tea


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch, i'm out.



Careful at the taco bell!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey..Stupid internet down at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey..Stupid internet down at work.



 That's fine, but do you have to call us stupid?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs, I found you a small house in Tifton http://www.visualtour.com/applets/flashviewer2/viewer.asp?t=3230892&sk=200&prt=12571


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Where's lil mrs schweetypie?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife made onions mixed with a light dose of chicken salad





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Jeffro
> Hay... er... uh... hey Miss D





mudracing101 said:


> Lunch, i'm out.


Subway!!!!!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished mine. Can of Progresso chicken noodle soup. Trying to shake a bad case of the crud


 How you feel better soon............. add you some onions from leRoi's lunch and also some garlic, that'll help kick it on out! 


Jeff C. said:


> Eat lightly, Mud!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


 yousofunny!


Crickett said:


> I had enough of that yesterday helping my hubby work on a friend's Ranger. Went to the parts store twice yesterday & they still gave me the wrong part the guy even compared the old part with the new part & said that's the right one……ummmm…WRONG!!! Told my hubby he had to go back & swap it cause I wasn't going back.


I HATE to be the one they send & the parts guy "Swears" it's the right one! 


Crickett said:


> Deer Nachos & sweet tea


that sounds goooood!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey..Stupid internet down at work.


No No: careful, it'll hear ya and stay down now!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, I found you a small house in Tifton http://www.visualtour.com/applets/flashviewer2/viewer.asp?t=3230892&sk=200&prt=12571


 They sellin that AGAIN?!?!  Shoot, I had that built for my 2nd ex, but he complained about the................ uuumm, never mind.......... nice to see they fixed it back up after I had him evicted........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

MANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you MrsHawnet???????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I had enough of that yesterday helping my hubby work on a friend's Ranger. Went to the parts store twice yesterday & they still gave me the wrong part the guy even compared the old part with the new part & said that's the right one……ummmm…WRONG!!! Told my hubby he had to go back & swap it cause I wasn't going back.



Didn even see Lil Ms.Cricky neak in!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> They sellin that AGAIN?!?!  Shoot, I had that built for my 2nd ex, but he complained about the................ uuumm, never mind.......... nice to see they fixed it back up after I had him evicted........



He get upset cause you used to pool for a compost pit??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> MANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you MrsHawnet???????????????



Here.....this usually works!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's fine, but do you have to call us stupid?







Keebs said:


> No: careful, it'll hear ya and stay down now!



Back up and running...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe she slept in?  maybe MrH has her cleaning the house and cooking?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Back up and running...



 Let the dribblin begin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Let the dribblin begin!



That just sounds nastay


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He get upset cause you used to pool for a compost pit??


no, well, sortof.............. never mind, move on..........


Jeff C. said:


> Here.....this usually works!


 she's gonna git you!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Back up and running...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe she slept in?  maybe MrH has her cleaning the house and cooking?


 no, 'toopid 'puter....................  I missmysistafromanothermista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no, well, sortof.............. never mind, move on..........
> 
> she's gonna git you!
> 
> ...



Fixed it fer ya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

I see the georgia plate...who done it?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I see the georgia plate...who done it?


Cricket!!!!!!!! That's right up her alley to do cute stuff like that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Seeing how its covered in mud.. Id say mud...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seeing how its covered in mud.. Id say mud...



I cant draw a good stick man.
Left over deer chili poured over some cheese dogs and tater tots


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok.....butta beans, some kind of fried vegetable patty  (good though), delicious sweet corn Hankus brought us, biskit, slice of red onion, and a couple of Greek pepperoncini peppers, with a glass of tea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

For the record.  yall posting bout this good food isnt right..  I still taste onions.  Think when i get home imma give the wife a big ol wet nasty kiss.  That'll show her!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fixed it fer ya



No disrespect intended to mrs. hawtnet, but I do believe it was Blood that coined the *tadeaf* term. 

 I thought you had stawked us bettern dat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No disrespect intended to mrs. hawtnet, but I do believe it was Blood that coined the *tadeaf* term.
> 
> I thought you had stawked us bettern dat!



he may have coined it but she tookeded it and made it her own.  She done Debo'd his saying


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> For the record.  yall posting bout this good food isnt right..  I still taste onions.  Think when i get home imma give the wife a big ol wet nasty kiss.  That'll show her!!!



get you a piece of gum leroy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> For the record.  yall posting bout this good food isnt right..  I still taste onions.  Think when i get home imma give the wife a big ol wet nasty kiss.  That'll show her!!!



Dang it, Boyy! And you thought dribblin sounded Nastay?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, Boyy! And you thought dribblin sounded Nastay?



if you wana git rid of him just post a picture of some feet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> get you a piece of gum leroy!



  nothing si gonna help this except time and listerine (sp?) 

Oh, she called her OBGYN toda.  The want her to come in tomorrow for a checkup since she was in the wreck..  yall keep ya fingers crossed it isnt so bashful this time and we can tell what gender we are having.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he may have coined it but she tookeded it and made it her own.  She done Debo'd his saying



I'm tryin to teach you somthin whippersnapper....give credick where credick is due. That would be like sayin Bama didn do the best DD's....period. Or hdm03 wasn't the best twerker, and lil strang wasn't the hardest tryer. And Mudro don't eat all that much 

Somebody skraighten dis boyy out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to teach you somthin whippersnapper....give credick where credick is due. That would be like sayin Bama didn do the best DD's....period. Or hdm03 wasn't the best twerker, and lil strang wasn't the hardest tryer. And Mudro don't eat all that much
> 
> Somebody skraighten dis boyy out!



Sooo, what are you trying to say?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nothing si gonna help this except time and listerine (sp?)
> 
> Oh, she called her OBGYN toda.  The want her to come in tomorrow for a checkup since she was in the wreck..  yall keep ya fingers crossed it isnt so bashful this time and we can tell what gender we are having.


I can't for the life of me imagine either of ya'll producing a child that is bashful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> if you wana git rid of him just post a picture of some feet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can't for the life of me imagine either of ya'll producing a child that is bashful!



Sooo, what are you trying to say???
















  Yeah, who am I kidding.  Your right


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to teach you somthin whippersnapper....give credick where credick is due. That would be like sayin Bama didn do the best DD's....period. Or hdm03 wasn't the best twerker, and lil strang wasn't the hardest tryer. And Mudro don't eat all that much
> 
> Somebody skraighten dis boyy out!


I kinda have to agree wiff da bouy on this'n Chief, MrsHawtnet sho did take Blood's language to a whole new level!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to teach you somthin whippersnapper....give credick where credick is due. That would be like sayin Bama didn do the best DD's....period. Or hdm03 wasn't the best twerker, and lil strang wasn't the hardest tryer. And Mudro don't eat all that much
> 
> Somebody skraighten dis boyy out!





Keebs said:


> I kinda have to agree wiff da bouy on this'n Chief, MrsHawtnet sho did take Blood's language to a whole new level!



And that settles it cause Ma hen said so


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sooo, what are you trying to say???
> Yeah, who am I kidding.  Your right


----------



## Crickett (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I HATE to be the one they send & the parts guy "Swears" it's the right one!
> :


Yep I hate it too! 


Jeff C. said:


> Didn even see Lil Ms.Cricky neak in!






Nitram4891 said:


> I see the georgia plate...who done it?


Cool! 



Keebs said:


> Cricket!!!!!!!! That's right up her alley to do cute stuff like that!


I wish I could draw that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I kinda have to agree wiff da bouy on this'n Chief, MrsHawtnet sho did take Blood's language to a whole new level!



What did I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?


 nuttin, juss Chief & LeRoi argueing about your "tadef" tags...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone heard from Nic yet?  he get everything loaded up ok?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, blood on the ground+

strang/martin/nitram seen the post count was close to page turning time...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, blood on the ground+
> 
> strang/martin/nitram seen the post count was close to page turning time...



Listen boom boom leroy havin fun with goats, me and strang ain't the same people.  Now you quit that or feet pictures are gona start rolling in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sooo, what are you trying to say?



 The part you misinterpreted!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Listen boom boom leroy havin fun with goats, me and strang ain't the same people.  Now you quit that or feet pictures are gona start rolling in.



"I dont get it" 

'sides that KyD plus is now the new official goat man.  I sold out while teh market was low


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The part you misinterpreted!



 I'm from South Ga.  I dont understand words with more than 2-3 syllables.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone heard from Nic yet?  he get everything loaded up ok?


he's prob'ly restin today.......... 


Nitram4891 said:


> Listen boom boom leroy havin fun with goats, me and strang ain't the same people.  Now you quit that or feet pictures are gona start rolling in.


 op2:


Jeff C. said:


> The part you misinterpreted!


op2:


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ....


No No: that's juss plain rong!No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

I was messing with my dog this weekend...he musta been real tired not to wake up for cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was messing with my dog this weekend...he musta been real tired not to wake up for cheese.



I'v heard of antiquing but this is something much STRANGer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'v heard of antiquing but this is something much STRANGer



Whats antiquing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Whats antiquing?


I cant post a video, but look up antiquing on youtube...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'v heard of antiquing but this is something much STRANGer



  


Now that was funny tadeaf! 





























 See what i mean, Le-Roi....Lu-Wee, whatever your name iz?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Now that was funny tadeaf!
> See what i mean, Le-Roi....Lu-Wee, whatever your name iz?



LaRoy, the names LaRoy


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LaRoy, the names LaRoy



I thought it was Louie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> I thought it was Louie



 The names LaRoy.   Get it right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LaRoy, the names LaRoy



You shoulda told me!  You got it, LaRoy!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

not real sure where that smell came from


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey, Dert!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not real sure where that smell came from


guilty dog barks first...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> guilty dog barks first...............



Someone musta made him giggle?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LaRoy, the names LaRoy





rydert said:


> I thought it was Louie





havin_fun_huntin said:


> The names LaRoy.   Get it right.





Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda told me!  You got it, LaRoy!


No No:























LEROY!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

:





Keebs said:


> No No:
> 
> LEROY!!!!!!



Who dat?


And I wanna know how redurt knew my alter egos name


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nuttin, juss Chief & LeRoi argueing about your "tadef" tags...........





Keebs said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make up yo mind woman!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> :
> 
> Who dat?
> 
> ...


He's a ninjy stawlker, haz mad skillz.......


Jeff C. said:


> Make up yo mind woman!


same name, pronounced da same, just spelled different depending on my mood............. 'nuff said?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Make up yo mind woman!



Men have been saying this since the beginning of time..  Its never happened, not once 


:


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, Dert!



Jeff C. O


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ry.... dirt, you any kin  to Joe .. dirt??


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ry.... dirt, you any kin  to Joe .. dirt??



it ain't ry...dirt ya idjit but................

joe dirt is my uncle


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> it ain't ry...dirt ya idjit but................
> 
> joe dirt is my uncle


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He's a ninjy stawlker, haz mad skillz.......
> 
> same name, pronounced da same, just spelled different depending on my mood............. 'nuff said?



 Just recording it for evidence!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. O


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ....



Mine ain't on there! I could palm a basketball with my feet's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mine ain't on there! I could palm a basketball with my feet's!



That explains the roof thing then!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just recording it for evidence!


you have my permission............... today......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


you're making a mess!


blood on the ground said:


> Mine ain't on there! I could palm a basketball with my feet's!





Jeff C. said:


> That explains the roof thing then!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gettin Thirsty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gettin sleepy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs missed it or ignored it. does that mean its safe to return?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Men have been saying this since the beginning of time..  Its never happened, not once
> 
> 
> :





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs missed it or ignored it. does that mean its safe to return?


you mean that post up there????................... see, that just goes to show you, you really don't know me...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you mean that post up there????................... see, that just goes to show you, you really don't know me...............



I really expected a funnier reply from you.   you really let me down on that 1.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Keebs , you bout ready?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I really expected a funnier reply from you.   you really let me down on that 1.


sorry, my brain is fried after a day like today!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , you bout ready?


YES.......... second wind coming on!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 13, 2014)

Raining


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2014)

Got get ready for that thang called work . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Raining



Yep.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Got get ready for that thang called work . .



Last night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2014)

Evening drivelers.  Rain or heavy drizzle in my yard like it needs more moisture.  

One day down and four to go this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening drivelers.  Rain or heavy drizzle in my yard like it needs more moisture.
> 
> One day down and four to go this week.



Yessir, didn even get dried out good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, didn even get dried out good.



Still had standing water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Still had standing water.



None standing, but still soggy mostly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night?






Just starting.  I traded my day shift last 2 weeks for nights, now I'm back where I'm 'pose to be.  Only 2 nights, off for 3 then work the weekend !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Tuesday to all of you.  Now get your tails outs out of bed and do something productive today.

I've got lots of things to do today beginning with an 8:30 AM dental appointment.  

Where is Gobblin and his coffee?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2014)

ee, I am sneaking in the door with a freshly brewed batch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Tuesday to all of you.  Now get your tails outs out of bed and do something productive today.
> 
> I've got lots of things to do today beginning with an 8:30 AM dental appointment.
> 
> Where is Gobblin and his coffee?????



Productive? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> ee, I am sneaking in the door with a freshly brewed batch



Might as well partake in a cup.


Mornin fellas......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 14, 2014)

Morning folks..  I lost Bitterroot. He was following me thread to thread... Think he wants to get me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Morning folks..  I lost Bitterroot. He was following me thread to thread... Think he wants to get me.



Probly hawngry!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly hawngry!



Mercy I better run to FB.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.



Mornin Mudro!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!!!



Morning Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff fa fa



MudO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey hey hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

Mernin kids!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 14, 2014)

Whats up all U long haired freaky people ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey hey hey



you get that oil pump replaced??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> you get that oil pump replaced??



Negative, it will be this weekend before i can get to that.  The inlaws shop has a pecan sweeper in the way


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Negative, it will be this weekend before i can get to that.  The inlaws show has a pecan sweeper in the way



I have to seal a leaking oil pan on my daughters Mustang. Looks like you have to drop the subframe just to do so I may remove the trans get it completely out of the way and be able to get it off then, might have to undo the motor mounts and jack it up. Guess my Sat will be working on a Ford instead of playing in the woods.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I have to seal a leaking oil pan on my daughters Mustang. Looks like you have to drop the subframe just to do so I may remove the trans get it completely out of the way and be able to get it off then, might have to undo the motor mounts and jack it up. Guess my Sat will be working on a Ford instead of playing in the woods.






Man that stinks.  Sorry to hear that.  Hope its easier than you expect it to be.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

High


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man that stinks.  Sorry to hear that.  Hope its easier than you expect it to be.



Nope, jacked it up last night and looked ,its gonna suck


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> Whats up all U long haired freaky people ...



Not talkin to me,No No: got a cut yesterday, first one since last May. Moanin boyz n gurlz


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> High



How high are ya?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

FIL update: The Dr's are doing a lung biopsy. They think he has cancer. He had a spot on one lung a while back but since he is 71 years old he did not let them investigate any further. If it is cancer he will not do any kind of treatments b/c of his age & he is already in poor health anyways. Chemo or radiation would just make him even more weak.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Not talkin to me,No No: got a cut yesterday, first one since last May. Moanin boyz n gurlz



Morning Mr. Hawtnet


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> Whats up all U long haired freaky people ...


 Andy, did you make it down to Chehaw???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Where are my manners??????


Morning Ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: The Dr's are doing a lung biopsy. They think he has cancer. He had a spot on one lung a while back but since he is 71 years old he did not let them investigate any further. If it is cancer he will not do any kind of treatments b/c of his age & he is already in poor health anyways. Chemo or radiation would just make him even more weak.



Sorry Crickett.  Thats sad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Where are my manners??????
> 
> 
> Morning Ya'll!



Hey Keebs.?.?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: The Dr's are doing a lung biopsy. They think he has cancer. He had a spot on one lung a while back but since he is 71 years old he did not let them investigate any further. If it is cancer he will not do any kind of treatments b/c of his age & he is already in poor health anyways. Chemo or radiation would just make him even more weak.



Sorry to hear it, Crickett!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: The Dr's are doing a lung biopsy. They think he has cancer. He had a spot on one lung a while back but since he is 71 years old he did not let them investigate any further. If it is cancer he will not do any kind of treatments b/c of his age & he is already in poor health anyways. Chemo or radiation would just make him even more weak.


 Sorry to hear that, Crickett.  But honestly, I admire him for denying treatment, I too would rather be kept "comfortable" and let me go the way God intended instead of drugged up with something that may or may not work and that in most cases make you feel worse than death ........... 's it isn't too bad on him (or ya'll)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: The Dr's are doing a lung biopsy. They think he has cancer. He had a spot on one lung a while back but since he is 71 years old he did not let them investigate any further. If it is cancer he will not do any kind of treatments b/c of his age & he is already in poor health anyways. Chemo or radiation would just make him even more weak.


Sorry to hear that maam.  Prayers for him and the family


Keebs said:


> Where are my manners??????
> 
> Morning Ya'll!



morning lady


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs.?.?


 uh-oh, I know that grin....................... whut?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

I am super excited about this!  Who's all going with me?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Crickett.  Thats sad.





Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear it, Crickett!





Keebs said:


> Sorry to hear that, Crickett.  But honestly, I admire him for denying treatment, I too would rather be kept "comfortable" and let me go the way God intended instead of drugged up with something that may or may not work and that in most cases make you feel worse than death ........... 's it isn't too bad on him (or ya'll)





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry to hear that maam.  Prayers for him and the family



Thank y'all! We can definitely use the prayers right now! 

I agree with his choice not to have treatment. He has sooooo many health problems now there is just now way it would benefit him to put himself thru all of that. He would just be suffering even more. Not sure what's gonna happen when he is released from the hospital. He lives alone but has a lady friend that comes to stay with him sometimes to help take care of him. I think he's gonna need to move in with somebody(us or lady friend) so that he's not alone.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I am super excited about this!  Who's all going with me?



Heard about it on the radio this mornin...I'm in.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Not talkin to me,No No: got a cut yesterday, first one since last May. Moanin boyz n gurlz



mornin' Bro , keep the last weekend in March open to come sit by the fire wid me at Fort Yargo again ....  



Keebs said:


> Andy, did you make it down to Chehaw???



shoot yea , you know I can't miss seein' the family ....

but I did miss a certain hug from a certain lady ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

rain make corn, corn makes whiskey.. too much whiskey makes me sleepy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> mornin' Bro , keep the last weekend in March open to come sit by the fire wid me at Fort Yargo again ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weather and having to fix fences kept me from making it.......... but I sooooo thought about ya'll!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> rain make corn, corn makes whiskey.. too much whiskey makes me sleepy


 rookie.......... 

ok, off to get some work done..............


----------



## kracker (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How high are ya?


Higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride....

Morning folks.


Crickett, praying for y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

Fried fish, hushpuppy's, French fries...... Mmmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

FYI .... Mix hot salsa in with your hushpuppy mix before you fry them up! I love it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

kracker said:


> Higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride....
> 
> Morning folks.
> 
> ...





Hey, kracker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> FYI .... Mix hot salsa in with your hushpuppy mix before you fry them up! I love it!




Hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## baldfish (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Where are my manners??????
> 
> 
> Morning Ya'll!



Didn know you had them

Morning yall


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> uh-oh, I know that grin....................... whut?


Hey


Workin2Hunt said:


> Heard about it on the radio this mornin...I'm in.






blood on the ground said:


> FYI .... Mix hot salsa in with your hushpuppy mix before you fry them up! I love it!






Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.......



Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rain make corn, corn makes whiskey.. too much whiskey makes me sleepy



Lightweight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Lightweight.



morning Strang.


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

hay..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay..........



Dirt


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> morning Strang.





mudracing101 said:


> Dirt



mud......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

10:30. Ready for lunch.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

what up re-dirty?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 10:30. Ready for lunch.



true dat


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

my head hurts........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

???????   Wheres Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what up re-dirty?



hay.......03


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

baldfish said:


> Didn know you had them
> 
> Morning yall


 smartbutt!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey


 now you're skerrin me.............  


Nitram4891 said:


> Lightweight.


Mornin martiN!


rydert said:


> hay..........


dert!!


hdm03 said:


> what up re-dirty?


 idjit..........


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

dang...I wasn't even paying attention to the count.......i'm slippin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang...I wasn't even paying attention to the count.......i'm slippin



What count, where , when.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang...I wasn't even paying attention to the count.......i'm slippin



Need new boots?... ya might be low on electrons too...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang...I wasn't even paying attention to the count.......i'm slippin



You had no chance; mudtryer has been on his game lately


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm probly not going to be able to go hdm03+


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess i'll go by myself then............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

you declined a date with hdm03+.. I hear he has a purdy scooter.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

now i sad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Waiting on MizT's car....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> now i sad








Feel better now?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

Go on amazon, type in "5lb sugar free gummy bear", click the first result, and read the reviews.  Trust me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

The first review made me think of hdm03+ and mud...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go on amazon, type in "5lb sugar free gummy bear", click the first result, and read the reviews.  Trust me.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> The first review made me think of hdm03+ and mud...



I must admit i did not go look, please tell me what it said.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

something bout toots..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Wait, why is Nitram trying to buy gummy bears in bulk??? Hmmmm , very interesting.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go on amazon, type in "5lb sugar free gummy bear", click the first result, and read the reviews.  Trust me.





Have you read the ones about the mens hair removal?

If not, read the ones about Veet for men.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Have you read the ones about the mens hair removal?
> 
> If not, read the ones about Veet for men.



I have, that one and the banana slicer too...hilarious.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have, that one and the banana slicer too...hilarious.



I just re-read the one about the veet, I'm crying I'm laughing so hard.


I'll have to check the one's out about the banana slicer..... 

What's should I look for?


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Have you read the ones about the mens hair removal?
> 
> If not, read the ones about Veet for men.





Nitram4891 said:


> I have, that one and the banana slicer too...hilarious.



i'm confuzzled..........are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I just re-read the one about the veet, I'm crying I'm laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> I'll have to check the one's out about the banana slicer.....
> ...



Hutzler 571 Banana Slicer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm confuzzled..........are you talking to yourself?



for real


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I just re-read the one about the veet, I'm crying I'm laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> I'll have to check the one's out about the banana slicer.....
> ...



Uhmmmmmmmm......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhmmmmmmmm......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm confuzzled..........are you talking to yourself?


I always talk to myself


Nitram4891 said:


> Hutzler 571 Banana Slicer


LOL, I just read that one.


Jeff C. said:


> Uhmmmmmmmm......



 Jeff C+ chief-o+, there are numerous naner slicers on the market, I wanted to make sure I was readin' the correct one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> ???????   Wheres Mrs. Hawtnet.



Here I is. 
They came in the office Saturday and got my computer and didn't bring it back till JUST NOW. 


I missed yall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Mrs. H


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here I is.
> They came in the office Saturday and got my computer and didn't bring it back till JUST NOW.
> 
> 
> I missed yall



Morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Boom Boom.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> here i is.
> They came in the office saturday and got my computer and didn't bring it back till just now. Facepalm:
> 
> 
> I missed yall



nsa?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning!



Afternoon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> nsa?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here I is.
> They came in the office Saturday and got my computer and didn't bring it back till JUST NOW.
> 
> 
> I missed yall


There you is!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> nsa?


how'd you know?!?!?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


you didn't know?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here I is.
> They came in the office Saturday and got my computer and didn't bring it back till JUST NOW.
> 
> 
> I missed yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Keeebs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> There you is!!!!!!
> 
> how'd you know?!?!?
> 
> you didn't know?!?!?



She's a prime suspect!


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I just re-read the one about the veet, I'm crying I'm laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> I'll have to check the one's out about the banana slicer.....
> ...



Just a little tip from experience. These DO NOT go good together.


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

Hfh+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keeebs!



Neverminnnd!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go on amazon, type in "5lb sugar free gummy bear", click the first result, and read the reviews.  Trust me.





I can't breath!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



AFT Pops!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey KyDawg+; how are your donkeys doing?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Aft????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Aft????



Don't tell me........................ You don't get it do ya


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Nope; I don't


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Aft????



You are wasting static electricity.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't care for your tone


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Mud around?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't care for your tone



That just made me giggle.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

toot?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a cold


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

a cold what?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Cold cow


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> a cold what?



A cold chicken


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Cold cow



Put them in the chicken house along with your goats; but only the ones you see


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here I is.
> They came in the office Saturday and got my computer and didn't bring it back till JUST NOW.
> 
> 
> I missed yall


Not as much as i missed you



hdm03 said:


> Mud around?


Here i is, King Scooter


KyDawg said:


> Cold cow





stringmusic said:


> A cold chicken



Cold goats


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

Howdy Charles!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Aint got no chicken house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I can't breath!!!



 I don't get it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Howdy Martin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Everytime i hit new posts and i see that thread titled "i love chickens and homosexuals" i thank the good lord that thread aint in the driveler.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keeebs!





Jeff C. said:


> Neverminnnd!


I was lost in Nova Scotia................ or wherever the Money Pit is.................. I plumb got lost reading!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I can't breath!!!



Quick!!!!! Somebody give Hdm03 the hineylick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> toot?


No No:  That's YOUR forte.


KyDawg said:


> Cold cow


What happened to their leather coats


mudracing101 said:


> Not as much as i missed you
> 
> 
> Here i is, King Scooter
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:  That's YOUR forte.



No; I'm forty-two


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 14, 2014)

What did yall do in Tifton? Traffic jam in chula at lunch, yall must have closed down 75.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

prayers for KyDawg's cold cows, chickens, goats and donkeys.  May they find warmth and happiness


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What did yall do in Tifton? Traffic jam in chula at lunch, yall must have closed down 75.



North bound shut down, bad accident between agrirama and abac exit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Everytime i hit new posts and i see that thread titled "i love chickens and homosexuals" i thank the good lord that thread aint in the driveler.



Welllll.......I had to go look!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> North bound shut down, bad accident between agrirama and abac exit.



10-4. Figured that. Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I was lost in Nova Scotia................ or wherever the Money Pit is.................. I plumb got lost reading!
> 
> Hiya Charlie!



I resolved the issue....no prob!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday KyDawg+


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

what's a sea monkey?


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg+



Happy Birthday KyDawg



do you have any sea monkeys on your farm?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quick!!!!! Somebody give Hdm03 the hineylick.


NO, YOU do it!!!!!!!!!!


peanutman04 said:


> What did yall do in Tifton? Traffic jam in chula at lunch, yall must have closed down 75.


I just heard there was a wreck...........


mudracing101 said:


> North bound shut down, bad accident between agrirama and abac exit.


Agrirama exit is my baby sis's work exit......................


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Ry-dirt it aint my Birthday and you know I dont have any..... Aw just forget about it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> do you have any sea monkeys on your farm?



Charlie do you have racing sea monkeys?  I know someone looking for some.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I was lost in Nova Scotia................ or wherever the Money Pit is.................. I plumb got lost reading!
> 
> Hiya Charlie!



I got lost there to,2, two too, also


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey, NutNut.


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Ry-dirt it aint my Birthday and you know I dont have any..... Aw just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Charlie do you have racing sea monkeys?  I know someone looking for some.



No but I think Quack has some that picks pecans or something.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> 10-4. Figured that. Hope nobody was hurt.



Yep , hate hearing bout big wrecks close to home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep , hate hearing bout big wrecks close to home.



There was a pretty good wreck south bound this morning just north of the SunSweet exit.  Folks seem to forget how to drive in the rain


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There was a pretty good wreck south bound this morning just north of the SunSweet exit.  Folks seem to forget how to DRIVE



Fixed it Leroy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

After ready Jeff C's post in the electron thread; I have a strong urge to go tinkle in a fire


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> After ready Jeff C's post in the electron thread; I have a strong urge to go tinkle in a fire


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> After ready Jeff C's post in the electron thread; I have a strong urge to go tinkle in a fire


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixed it Leroy.


Thanks.  Good point.

I just hope everyone was ok.


hdm03 said:


> After ready Jeff C's post in the electron thread; I have a strong urge to go tinkle in a fire



Fire are dangerous.  Youd be better off roasting weenies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Our luck....he'll probly toot!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


>



I've been gettin' that a lot today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> After ready Jeff C's post in the electron thread; I have a strong urge to go tinkle in a fire



Grab T.P. on your way. He's bout to bust.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grab T.P. on your way. He's bout to bust.



I hope you arent pokin T.P.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone else getting a little chill?  It feels like the temp has dropped 15 degrees


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone else getting a little chill?  It feels like the temp has dropped 15 degrees



zip yo pants up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

this made me laugh...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> zip yo pants up



Oh, thanks for noticing... i think


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> this made me laugh...




Mean ol fish. Chasin that little boy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

I just want to take this opportunity to thank all the drivelers for keeping the day interesting when things get boring.  Hope to meet some of yall one day at one of the gatherings!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to thank all the drivelers for keeping the day interesting when things get boring.  Hope to meet some of yall one day at one of the gatherings!



You could go to da Twerk fest wit hmdOtree+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

String, I mean, Martin, you havent met any of the drivelers yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Got wheels again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got wheels again!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> String, I mean, Martin, you havent met any of the drivelers yet?



Nah, I've met plenty of folks from woodies, but no drivelers.  The only one I've met that used to post in here got banded.  He was an LSU fan.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

I havent met but 3 woodies members.. Mud, pnut, and fireman32.  Plan in meeting some others 1 year or another.  

Oh and my wife.. I met her once


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nah, I've met plenty of folks from woodies, but no drivelers.  The only one I've met that used to post in here got banded.  He was an LSU fan.



If ya ever down on the southside, holler sometime Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I havent met but 3 woodies members.. Mud, pnut, and fireman32.  Plan in meeting some others 1 year or another.
> 
> Oh and my wife.. I met her once



I know a whole bunch of the upland forum and quite a few from the sports forum as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

I found my sista from another mista here.

And a few brothers from another mother.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> If ya ever down on the southside, holler sometime Martin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Personally, I avoid the woodies at all costs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know a whole bunch of the upland forum and quite a few from the sports forum as well.



Sports forum? Did you say sports forum? 

How bout who UGA hired today? I'm excited.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I found my sista from another mista here.
> 
> And a few brothers from another mother.



after reading the electron thread I concluded i dont like anyone here.  Im just here to pass the time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> after reading the electron thread I concluded i dont like anyone here.  Im just here to pass the time



As hdm03+ would say, "that was hurtful".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry Jeff. It had to be said.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> after reading the electron thread I concluded i dont like anyone here.  Im just here to pass the time


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

I ain't meet no dribblers either. 

'cept fo' Mattech, but I don't tell to many people that I know him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Why are you holding HDM03+'s toe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't meet no dribblers either.
> 
> 'cept fo' Mattech, but I don't tell to many people that I know him.



I wouldnt fess up to knowin a feller with girly hands either


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't meet no dribblers either.
> 
> 'cept fo' Mattech, but I don't tell to many people that I know him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

shhhhhhh......y'all be quiet, keebs is here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs is fixing to do a big multi quote and I bet shes gets onto me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You could go to da Twerk fest wit hmdOtree+


No No: I dunno think so, nope..............


Jeff C. said:


> Got wheels again!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I havent met but 3 woodies members.. Mud, pnut, and fireman32.  Plan in meeting some others 1 year or another.
> 
> Oh and my wife.. I met her once





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I found my sista from another mista here.
> 
> And _*a few brothers from other mothers.*_


    me too, to, two (fixed it for us)


Jeff C. said:


> Personally, I avoid the woodies at all costs.


no you................. never mind...................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> shhhhhhh......y'all be quiet, keebs is here!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs is fixing to do a big multi quote and I bet shes gets onto me



 I can leave.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can leave.................



Nooo we was excited to see your name, we had to mention it.

Well Jeff was, I dont like anyone here so I just said it because I was bored


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Come on in oops+, we try not to make you cry.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't do it oops, its a trap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can leave.................



Betta git yo butt back up in heah!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Betta git yo butt back up in heah!



havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, peanutman04, Nitram4891+, stringmusic+, oops1
She done left Jeff ffa fffa


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Don't do it oops, its a trap!



Dang it, PNut!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Crakajak's thinkin about it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Crakajak, oops1


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Nope he left also


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

uh oh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

keebs+ is back, keebs+ is back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope he left also



There is a slight learnin curve!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

root roo.. mattech is here now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> after reading the electron thread I concluded i dont like anyone here.  Im just here to pass the time


Then how come you keep riding bye and waiving, then calling to see if i'll come by after 5 Bout forgot popping up on my face book page


peanutman04 said:


> Don't do it oops, its a trap!


Dang, pnut done posted like 2 or 3 times in the driveler today



havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs+ is back, keebs+ is back



Keebs, we gots to have a long talk on our ride home today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> root roo.. mattech is here now



What is root roo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

PNut done got all snobby ever since he became famous!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Then how come you keep riding bye and waiving, then calling to see if i'll come by after 5 Bout forgot popping up on my face book page
> Dang, pnut done posted like 2 or 3 times in the driveler today
> 
> 
> ...



Well, see, um. Yeah. What had happened was.  

Im stalking you... sorry.  Its a jealous thing, not a I like you thing.   I have crown envy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nooo we was excited to see your name, we had to mention it.
> 
> Well Jeff was, I dont like anyone here so I just said it because I was bored





Jeff C. said:


> Betta git yo butt back up in heah!


or what?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, peanutman04, Nitram4891+, stringmusic+, oops1
> She done left Jeff ffa fffa


I'mmm baaaaaaccckkkkkkkk............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What is root roo?



thats my scooby do impersonation... dont hate


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> PNut done got all snobby ever since he became famous!


Thats right , i forgot bout his stardom.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, see, um. Yeah. What had happened was.
> 
> Im stalking you... sorry.  Its a jealous thing, not a I like you thing.   I have crown envy.


oh, ok.


Keebs said:


> or what?
> 
> I'mmm baaaaaaccckkkkkkkk............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> or what?
> 
> I'mmm baaaaaaccckkkkkkkk............



  Howdy..  We, I mean, they missed you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats my scooby do impersonation... dont hate



Scooby do said root roo?? YOU dranking hfwg?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

I would like to thank everyone for the really nice PMs.  You guys are what makes this place so great!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

One more hour.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

I didnt get no pms


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't meet no dribblers either.
> 
> 'cept fo' Mattech, but I don't tell to many people that I know him.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wouldnt fess up to knowin a feller with girly hands either





Jeff C. said:


>



Dang, I have a busy workday and can't check in much. The worst part is I liked y'all. I even told my mom about my new friends, and she was gonna make me a cake to celebrate. I guess I can cancel that now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> or what?
> 
> I'mmm baaaaaaccckkkkkkkk............



Com'ere........


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey look at that. Wasn't even try in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

root roo, rott ro  something like that.  You know, its hard to tell when he always had the munchies for some reason.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Dang, I have a busy workday and can't check in much. The worst part is I liked y'all. I even told my mom about my new friends, and she was gonna make me a cake to celebrate. I guess I can cancel that now.



Cake , what kinda cake


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Dang, I have a busy workday and can't check in much. The worst part is I liked y'all. I even told my mom about my new friends, and she was gonna make me a cake to celebrate. I guess I can cancel that now.



Ill pretend to like you for a piece of cake.  I love cake. 

Dont tell mud you got cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech+ scared he gon waste some lectrons.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cake , what kinda cake



 to late


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

people really seem to like me


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

Me hongry+™.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> people really seem to like me



You're my soulmate.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

I got a fever and a feel like I've been hit by a truck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> You're my soulmate.



oh my.. oh just WOW...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, we gots to have a long talk on our ride home today.


 I told you, Dear Abbey is your best bet with this........... 


mudracing101 said:


>


 what? I need to leave again?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy..  We, I mean, they missed you.


MmmmHhhmmmmm


Jeff C. said:


> Com'ere........


 suuuuuure...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a fever and a feel like I've been hit by a truck!



Hope you get to feeling better BOG.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> You're my soulmate.



Flaming


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Dang, I have a busy workday and can't check in much. The worst part is I liked y'all. I even told my mom about my new friends, and she was gonna make me a cake to celebrate. I guess I can cancel that now.



I didn't mean it Mattech, I really didn't.




What kinda cake she gonna make?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a fever and a feel like I've been hit by a truck!



Uh oh, i'm going to spray lysol , you get out of here. Hope ya get to feeling better. Now get


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope you get to feeling better BOG.



Thanks, me to,too,two


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Fluffy don't need anymore cake


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cake , what kinda cake





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill pretend to like you for a piece of cake.  I love cake.
> 
> Dont tell mud you got cake.



Its a special blend, my friend from California just got his prescription refilled. Just don't tell my mom, I sneak it in before she puts it in the oven.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a fever and a feel like I've been hit by a truck!



Hope you shake it soon blood....... No bueno!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> You're my soulmate.



Don't listen to him hdm, he done toll me the same thang.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a fever and a feel like I've been hit by a truck!




Ya'll Stand Back.................


I got this!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, i'm going to spray lysol , you get out of here. Hope ya get to feeling better. Now get



Figured you'd come take my temperature the old fashion way?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fluffy don't need anymore cake





mattech said:


> Its a special blend, my friend from California just got his prescription refilled. Just don't tell my mom, I sneak it in before she puts it in the oven.



Ok, we can really be friends now


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fluffy don't need anymore cake


Hey, don't be knockin' Fluffy, yahear?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Don't listen to him hdm, he done toll me the same thang.



and yall were alone, in the woods, before daybreak...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fluffy don't need anymore cake



That was very hurtful 03.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Figured you'd come take my temperature the old fashion way?



Call the messican, hes a doc remember.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll Stand Back.................
> 
> 
> I got


Pffft!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Dannnng, already gettin Tax stuff in da mail.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That was very hurtful 03.



Sorry buddy.....I was tryin' to show off for Strang; HFWG and TP and I got carried away.  Apology PM sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Call the messican, hes a doc remember.



Maybe he would be better off calling Dr luv?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Call the messican, hes a doc remember.



He don't like me! Told me so right to my face!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry buddy.....I was tryin' to show off for Strang; HFWG and TP and I got carried away.  Apology PM sent



Apology PM accepted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> He don't like me! Told me so right to my face!



Well in that case dont bend over in front of him.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Pffft!


Tamaflu.......... get to da doc, hope you get over it quick!


Jeff C. said:


> Dannnng, already gettin Tax stuff in da mail.


I've been getting stuff in my email for months.............


blood on the ground said:


> He don't like me! Told me so right to my face!


 but he thinks your wife is hawt!


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a fever and a feel like I've been hit by a truck!



Sounds like you need more cowbell.


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I didn't mean it Mattech, I really didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just so you know, you are kinda sorta almost on my ignore list.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

Pm received and again I'm crying.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

HAM?????  I like ham!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just so you know, you are kinda sorta almost on my ignore list.



Do I still get cake?


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Hot And Mild


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Tamaflu.......... get to da doc, hope you get over it quick!
> 
> I've been getting stuff in my email for months.............
> 
> but he thinks your wife is hawt!



Like what....these are 1099's I'm fixin to get flooded with!

I gotta match all my info, mileage, travel expenses; food, gas, parking, misc., etc., drinking...I mean entertaining.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Pm received and again I'm crying.



That time of the month


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

We been rolling today.


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Do I still get cake?



Of course.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why are you holding HDM03+'s toe?


No No:



havin_fun_huntin said:


> root roo, rott ro  something like that.  You know, its hard to tell when he always had the munchies for some reason.



It's rut roh....rut roh


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well in that case dont bend over in front of him.



That's wasn't very nice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Do I still get cake?





Jeff C. said:


> Like what....these are 1099's I'm fixin to get flooded with!
> 
> I gotta match all my info, mileage, travel expenses; food, gas, parking, misc., etc., drinking...I mean entertaining.



I hate tax time.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Pm received and again I'm crying.



Would you like me to comfort you lil fella?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Of course.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That time of the month



That is very personal.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Poor TP done started


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> That's wasn't very nice!


Actuallly i think thats some very good advice.


Crickett said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rut ro....rut ro


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> That is very personal.



Sorry Apology PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rut ro....rut ro



Thank you! and you are allowed to throw an h on the back of  ro, if deemed necessary


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Poor TP done started



We are on the same cycle, but I didnt wanna say nothing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

I lub y'all an erything, but................................


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you! and you are allowed to throw an h on the back of  ro, if deemed necessary



Fixed it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> We are on the same cycle, but I didnt wanna say nothing.



Y'all got one of them double-cycles? Who drives?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Apology PM sent.



Did he accept?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I lub y'all an erything, but................................



I lub you to,two,too,2 Chief-O


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did he accept?



He didnt say, thats kinda rude.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He didnt say, thats kinda rude.



Condolence PM sent Mud.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He didnt say, thats kinda rude.



He should send you an apology PM now


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Apology PM sent.


Thank you.


mattech said:


> We are on the same cycle, but I didnt wanna say nothing.


We are blood-brothers.


hdm03 said:


> Did he accept?



Yes, I can't be mad at hdm03.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Fixed it



I cain teach dat Boyy nuttin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I lub y'all an erything, but................................



awwww........you're such a sweetie.......I heart you too, 2, to,, two, II, tu-tu


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He should send you an apology PM now



Sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I lub you to,two,too,2 Chief-O






Maybe I can get a duck necklace one day


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Would you like me to comfort you lil fella?



 T.P. didn't want me to comfort him. 

Can somebody send me a condolence PM please, I'm very sad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We are blood-brothers.
> 
> ...



You mean I got more than one brother????


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I can get a duck necklace one day



I'll let you borry mine feller.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> awwww........you're such a sweetie.......I heart you too, 2, to,, two, II, tu-tu



I hope you win da twerkin contest!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> T.P. didn't want me to comfort him.
> 
> Can somebody send me a condolence PM please, I'm very sad.



PM sent. comfort request accepted.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Im so confused right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> T.P. didn't want me to comfort him.
> 
> Can somebody send me a condolence PM please, I'm very sad.



Condolence PM sent.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

I see rydert+ down there, but he ain't talking.....


Please post PM sent rydert.


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all got one of them double-cycles? Who drives?



It just depends on what kind of mood I'm in.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> PM sent. comfort request accepted.


Hug PM sent.


Jeff C. said:


> Condolence PM sent.



Thank you PM sent.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Condolence PM sent Mud.





stringmusic said:


> T.P. didn't want me to comfort him.
> 
> Can somebody send me a condolence PM please, I'm very sad.



 Gonna send out some PM's, please pass them along to all your friends. That should be enuff for today.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im so confused right now



It's ok, HFH. It's ok. I was that way once too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

i see him tryin' to be all sneaky


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im so confused right now



PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> T.P. didn't want me to comfort him.
> 
> Can somebody send me a condolence PM please, I'm very sad.





T.P. said:


> PM sent. comfort request accepted.





Jeff C. said:


> Condolence PM sent.



Nevermind stringO+....send it back. I will probly need it for someone else, sorry.


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You mean I got more than one brother????



Now your screen name has more understanding.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Like what....these are 1099's I'm fixin to get flooded with!
> 
> I gotta match all my info, mileage, travel expenses; food, gas, parking, misc., etc., drinking...I mean entertaining.


Oh lawd, no........... thank heavens I don't have but one to deal with & usually I get money back!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_with_goats is confused?  Why come?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind stringO+....send it back. I will probly need it for someone else, sorry.



Condolence PM sent back. It was the thought that counted Chief-O+.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Hug PM sent.
> 
> 
> Thank you PM sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh lawd, no........... thank heavens I don't have but one to deal with & usually I get money back!



 we always get moneys back  I love the month of Feb


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Now your screen name has more understanding.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Now your screen name has more understanding.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Going to the woods, i'm going to cut out a lil early, Keebs you want to go??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

no refund fo me


----------



## mattech (Jan 14, 2014)

Pm sent about pm's


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

oh well


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> PM sent.



 that wasnt nice


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

I love PMs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that wasnt nice



Ooops wrong one, that was...nevermind, new PM sent


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a lot of PMs

Welcome, stringmusic.
You last visited: Today at 04:22 PM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 984.
Your PM box is 98% full.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Going to the woods, i'm going to cut out a lil early, Keebs you want to go??



Better hurry mud, you aint got long brotha


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh lawd, no........... thank heavens I don't have but one to deal with & usually I get money back!



That's the BIG issue! Sometimes I break even, sometimes I pay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate tax time.



You think YOU do. 

But, I'll get another little BIG bonus after da 15th of April.
It makes it all worth it. 

OK, by ya'll. Gotta get ready for da Birfday PARTY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

over 5 pages since 12, glad i aint got to catch up.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Now your screen name has more understanding.



I thought I was the only one that saw that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You think YOU do.
> 
> But, I'll get another little BIG bonus after da 15th of April.
> It makes it all worth it.
> ...



Bye , tell Chris i said Happy birthday


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess I need to get ready for the birthday party


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess I need to get ready for the birthday party



You still pickin' me up at 7?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Going to the woods, i'm going to cut out a lil early, Keebs you want to go??



Later, Mudro!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no refund fo me


Me neither. Heck wid da .Gov!


hdm03 said:


> I guess I need to get ready for the birthday party



Got my sweatervest laid on the bed already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I thought I was the only one that saw that!



mattech tried to slip it past us!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> You still pickin' me up at 7?





T.P. said:


> Got my sweatervest laid on the bed already.



We goin' to have a great times boyz!!!  Twerk till ya drop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Im cold!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

5:00 EVERYONE left, im all alone


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

I was trying to find my pennyloafers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

are tehy still penny loafers once you take the pennies out?..
BTW Tp.. that little girl (I assume yours) Is just precious.  Even the wifey said so


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, by ya'll. Gotta get ready for da Birfday PARTY!


pinch his butt for me, he'll unnerstand!


mudracing101 said:


> Going to the woods, i'm going to cut out a lil early, Keebs you want to go??


shoot I reckon!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> are tehy still penny loafers once you take the pennies out?..
> BTW Tp.. that little girl (I assume yours) Is just precious.  Even the wifey said so


no, they're just loafers then............. *Duh*!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no, they're just loafers then............. *Duh*!



  you done took and learneded me something today.  Ill tell ya what.  Snce you were able to teach me something.  You can have the rest of the day off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2014)

I have electrons and they are not wasteful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have electrons and they are not wasteful.



Perpetual electrons!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> are tehy still penny loafers once you take the pennies out?..
> BTW Tp.. that little girl (I assume yours) Is just precious.  Even the wifey said so



I got a quarter in em now, so I don't guess they're penny loafers anymore.

Yeah, dat be my baby. She bigger and meaner now, I keep that picher up as a reminder of when she was easy. Thank you and da misses, though!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

It is raining and my cows are getting wet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is raining and my cows are getting wet



I don't care anymore.  Thank goodness for leather. for your cows.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is raining and my cows are getting wet





Whut about the cheekuns and da goats ??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Unk is ya here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk is ya here





Yeah neph !!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


>


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 15, 2014)

WHAT DAY IS IT ????  HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is raining and my cows are getting wet



soggy hamburger   yuck!!!

My coffee is not watered down like KyDawgs cows.   

Collecting $$ for the pool as to who will start the next driveler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> soggy hamburger   yuck!!!
> 
> My coffee is not watered down like KyDawgs cows.
> 
> Collecting $$ for the pool as to who will start the next driveler.




Not in the pool, but here's a couple $$ for some coffee, thanks.

Morning!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2014)

well dayshift arrived, an we fixin to head to the shop


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well dayshift arrived, an we fixin to head to the shop



Git R Done!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mornin, boiled eggs for breakfast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

morning folks.

Any luck from the grill mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

hay......

last post...lock er down....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay......
> 
> last post...lock er down....



getting close isnt it..  seems like this 1 just started...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

carefull rydert, mud ate boiled eggs.  Its not safe here..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> 
> Any luck from the grill mud?



From the grill  I said boiled eggs not grilled eggs


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> From the grill  I said boiled eggs not grilled eggs



grilled eggs?........you guys are


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2014)

Tang for breakfast.. I don't feel like an astronaught.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm starting the new dribler, it gonna be called "driblers is stoopid and I don't like puppies or children"


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Tang for breakfast.. I don't feel like an astronaught.



Tab here.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Werd™.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Next


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

struddles and bacon.......I may feel like an astronout in a little while


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> struddles and bacon.......I may feel like an astronout in a little while



And we have blastoff!


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

last post.......lok it


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Tang for breakfast.. I don't feel like an astronaught.





rydert said:


> struddles and bacon.......I may feel like an astronout in a little while



Astronaut..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm starting the new dribler, it gonna be called "driblers is stoopid and I don't like puppies or children"



Don't ferget wasted electrons......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Last post lock her down


----------

